# 2013-2014 Around the Valley



## Jason Svoboda

Thread to discuss Valley conference games, etc.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Watching the UNI-Bradley game. 

Wes Wasphun (Tennessee transfer) was a good land for them. He just had a nice anticipation steal and dunk. Bradley basically has Lemon and not much else although Greer has taken it to the bucket hard 3-4 times and got to the line. Lemon though looks really good on his jump shot.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tuttle is fantastic. Has 10 points and 10 boards and we're not at the half.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tuttle is fantastic. Has 10 points and 10 boards and we're not at the half.



he is, we're gonna have a tough time at the Iowa schools


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tuttle is fantastic. Has 10 points and 10 boards and we're not at the half.


Just checked the box. Has 14 and 9 actually. Wasphun had another steal and dunk. He is going to be a thorn in the Valley's side. 42-26 at the half.


----------



## ISUCC

this UNI-BU game is how I expected our game vs. Loyola to go today in the 1st half, LOL


----------



## ISUCC

UE must have come back at Drake, 39-35 Drake at the half


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> UE must have come back at Drake, 39-35 Drake at the half



Yep. They had 6 turnovers in first 7 minutes and Ballentine had 2 points. Box now shows him with 13 and team has 9 turnovers. Looks like they found their footing and is making it a game.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Watching the UNI-Bradley game.
> 
> Wes Wasphun (Tennessee transfer) was a good land for them. He just had a nice anticipation steal and dunk. Bradley basically has Lemon and not much else although Greer has taken it to the bucket hard 3-4 times and got to the line. Lemon though looks really good on his jump shot.



Best he has looked all year. He is a good defender and ultra athletic, but other than tonight he has lacked an offensive game. Tuttle is a really good mid major big though. Bradley has not impressed me all season. We SHOULD sweep them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Best he has looked all year. He is a good defender and ultra athletic, but other than tonight he has lacked an offensive game. Tuttle is a really good mid major big though. Bradley has not impressed me all season. We SHOULD sweep them.



Yep, you're right... I just looked up his stats. Hopefully this game will be his outlier.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI is running away with this. 52-26.


----------



## ISUCC

Jason Svoboda said:


> Watching the UNI-Bradley game.
> 
> Wes Wasphun (Tennessee transfer) was a good land for them. He just had a nice anticipation steal and dunk. Bradley basically has Lemon and not much else although Greer has taken it to the bucket hard 3-4 times and got to the line. Lemon though looks really good on his jump shot.





Southgrad07 said:


> Best he has looked all year. He is a good defender and ultra athletic, but other than tonight he has lacked an offensive game. Tuttle is a really good mid major big though. Bradley has not impressed me all season. *We SHOULD sweep them.*



definitely, Bradley is one of the teams I figured we'd sweep this season, they have done nothing tonight to make me think differently


----------



## Bluethunder

Bradley just doesn't have anything to offer offensively.  Outside of Lemon, they have vey little.  Defensively they've been lost on multiple possessions leaving UNI shooters wide open.


----------



## Bluethunder

Drake now pulling away from Eville.  

The Aces are kind of similar to Bradley, in that when Ballentine struggles, the Aces struggle, just like Bradley with Lemon.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep, you're right... I just looked up his stats. Hopefully this game will be his outlier.



Drake hangs 55 on Eville in the second half.  We better be ready to play some defense when we get to Des Moines.


----------



## bent20

Drake looks for real as the third best team in the conference. They beat Evansville 94-66 and scored 55 in the second half.

We could easily lose our next two games - at Evansville and at Drake. Could easily have three conference losses by the end of the month if the guys don't bring their best game every night.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> We could easily lose our next two games - at Evansville and at Drake..



Easily?   

That would make sense if the DU/UE game had been close.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Put the clamps on Ballentine and the Aces will have trouble scoring.  Thinnest E'ville team in years.  Lose this one & might as well forget being a contender. Need to display our tough side in the Pocket City and not slip up.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Why is everybody talking about losing upcoming games?  In the old days, fans expected to win and predicted wins.  We are 10-3, right?


----------



## bent20

sycamorebacker said:


> Easily?
> 
> That would make sense if the DU/UE game had been close.



Not basing it on the score, but the fact that Evansville is at least decent and we have a bad track record on the road in the Valley.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> Not basing it on the score, but the fact that Evansville is at least decent and we have a bad track record on the road in the Valley.



All teams in the world have a bad track record on the road in the conference.  

But I hate to lose to UE ANYWHERE.


----------



## bent20

Yeah, but we were 2-7 on the road in the conference last season. That's BAD! If this team is to improve this season, as expected, road wins in the Valley are where to start.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> Yeah, but we were 2-7 on the road in the conference last season. That's BAD! If this team is to improve this season, as expected, road wins in the Valley are where to start.



I don't think that's bad.  I think that's normal.  

The problem is, we've been in the the middle cluster of the conference.  2-7 are separated by about 8 pts and home court advantage is about 4 pts, statistically speaking.  You're right.  If we are to move up to 1 or 2, we definitely need to win on the road.  

I was just making the point that it was not that we were bad on the road -- it's just that we were not good enough to separate ourselves from the cluster.  We have actually been lucky to win some home games too.  If we are good enough, we will win more road games.  I actually think we will be a good road team with our experience and senior leadership.


----------



## bent20

sycamorebacker said:


> I don't think that's bad.  I think that's normal.
> 
> The problem is, we've been in the the middle cluster of the conference.  2-7 are separated by about 8 pts and home court advantage is about 4 pts, statistically speaking.  You're right.  If we are to move up to 1 or 2, we definitely need to win on the road.
> 
> I was just making the point that it was not that we were bad on the road -- it's just that we were not good enough to separate ourselves from the cluster.  We have actually been lucky to win some home games too.  If we are good enough, we will win more road games.  I actually think we will be a good road team with our experience and senior leadership.



It's where we can make up the most ground. Here are the road records for last year for the top eight MVC teams.

Creighton   5-4
Witchita St 5-4
UNI   4-5
Drake   3-6
Illinois St  3-6
Indiana St  2-7
Evansville  2-7
Missouri St  1-8


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

bent20 said:


> It's where we can make up the most ground. Here are the road records for last year for the top eight MVC teams.
> 
> Creighton   5-4
> Witchita St 5-4
> UNI   4-5
> Drake   3-6
> Illinois St  3-6
> Indiana St  2-7
> Evansville  2-7
> Missouri St  1-8



Life of a mid major college basketball program. Seperates the men from the boys. Not a new thing...


----------



## bent20

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Life of a mid major college basketball program. Seperates the men from the boys. Not a new thing...



Not saying it was, just a reminder, if anything. We have people (fans and media) talking about us having to get through the Valley with two or three losses to get strong consideration for an at-large bid, which you and I have agreed isn't likely to come at this point. Surviving the Valley with two or three losses is a very tall order. I think we have a better shot of winning the conference tournament than we have at five or fewer conference losses, nevermind two. Looking at the road records from last year it's clear that not even the elite Valley teams do that well on the road. If we want to be better, if we want 20 wins, we need at least two or three more Valley road wins. Going 5-4 on the road in the Valley versus 2-7, can make all the difference.


----------



## ISUCC

tonight, as expected, WSU easily beating SIU 42-24 in the 1st

and as unexpected, Illinois State winning on the road at MSU 31-21 in the 1st, 

WSU game is on ESPN3


----------



## ISUCC

41-31 ILS leads MSU at the half, ILS proving to be better than everyone thought they'd be this season

49-32 WSU leads SIU at half


----------



## Southgrad07

Watching the WSU game. They look good so far, but SIU is really weak down low. I fear playing them due to our inability to take advantage of mismatches down low. Can literally envision their 6'2 "power" forward denying Gant in the paint and making him a nonfactor. We had a very hard time against SIU last year in both meetings. 

The ISUR score surprises me. Thought MSU would handle them fairly easily at home.


----------



## ISUCC

Southgrad07 said:


> Watching the WSU game. They look good so far, but SIU is really weak down low. I fear playing them due to our inability to take advantage of mismatches down low. Can literally envision their 6'2 "power" forward denying Gant in the paint and making him a nonfactor. We had a very hard time against SIU last year in both meetings.
> 
> The ISUR score surprises me. Thought MSU would handle them fairly easily at home.



we did struggle with SIU twice last season, which was very disappointing. We "should" sweep them this year, I have those 2 games as wins, but as is the case with ISU basketball we could lay an egg vs. SIU and lose just as easily as we can win. Jackson needs to be held in check


----------



## ISUCC

WSU will win, up big on SIU

good game at MSU, ILS leads by 3, 3:14 left

tie game at 65, wow

MSU leads now, 66-65


----------



## ISUCC

:29 left, MSU by 1, ILS has the ball for a last shot to win.


----------



## ISUCC

foul on MSU, 2 shots for ILS

Lynch misses 1st, LOL (he shoots 45% from line)

hits 2nd, tie game, :21


----------



## ISUCC

missed 3 by MSU to win, on to overtime in Springpatch!


----------



## treeman

i find myself torn on who i want to win, i can see both teams finishing with similar RPI's and very close to each other in the final valley standings.


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> i find myself torn on who i want to win, i can see both teams finishing with similar RPI's and very close to each other in the final valley standings.



yeah, it really doesn't matter who wins, both are doing ok so far, ILS has the lower RPI, around 145 or so.


----------



## ISUCC

MSU up 4, 1:39 in OT left. 

MSU by 6 now, looks like MSU will pull it out. Probably the better result, they have the higher RPI, not that that matters


----------



## ISUCC

:29 left, MSU will win. Nice comeback for them. 

82-67 is your final from SIU


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> :29 left, MSU will win. Nice comeback for them.
> 
> 82-67 is your final from SIU



ILS only scored one point in overtime??? Wow.

EDIT: Never mind. I just realized I got the two games mixed up!


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley taking Drake to the woodshed early, 19-5 BU leads


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> Bradley taking Drake to the woodshed early, 19-5 BU leads



24-11 now.


----------



## ISUCC

34-28 BU at the half, better for Drake now


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley beats Drake by 11. We really need to play well at Drake in order to win up there.


----------



## BudDawgII

UNI--19   WS21  4 minutes to go in 1st half---good game:shocked:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BudDawgII said:


> UNI--19   WS21  4 minutes to go in 1st half---good game:shocked:



30-22 at the half for WSU. 

Both teams not shooting well but it has been a physical game so that is the reason. They have neutralized Tuttle to boot.


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI started out the game red hot and couldn't miss, they finished the half ice cold and couldn't even make free throws.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illinois State up on SIU at the half, too. 38-31.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Loyola vs Missouri State is on ESPN3 later today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI having defensive lapses. Giving Shockers offensive boards and leaving Early WIDE OPEN beyond the arc. Luckily for them, they're hitting shots, too.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shockers are blowing this one wide open now. UNI settling for too many threes. Shockers CONTEST every shot.


----------



## BudDawgII

Jason Svoboda said:


> UNI having defensive lapses. Giving Shockers offensive boards and leaving Early WIDE OPEN beyond the arc. Luckily for them, they're hitting shots, too.



Yep wearing them down----WS plays with so much passion!  Oh and that sell out crowd helps too!:smile:


----------



## ISUCC

WSU and ILS are your easy winners this cold Sunday!

MSU at Loyola on ESPN3 NOW!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Great atmosphere in Wichita. The crowd could rattle inexperienced teams. With our experience I believe we could feed from their crowd--no reason to be scared.


----------



## ISUCC

HUGE crowd at Loyola, LOL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> HUGE crowd at Loyola, LOL



Chicago weather is nothing to mess with.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State doesn't look interested in this game at all.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Loyola spanking Missouri State at the half, 42-28.


----------



## mohoops247

Loyola leads Missouri State at half, 42-28.


----------



## BudDawgII

Sycamore Proud said:


> Great atmosphere in Wichita. The crowd could rattle inexperienced teams. With our experience I believe we could feed from their crowd--no reason to be scared.



----sure they will feed off our crowd and be full of fear when they play inside the HCenter!:lol:


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola now up by 17 with the under 16 TO coming up.  Missouri State is a one man team today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Second unit for MSU has come in and provided a spark. 60-48 Loyola still on top.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BudDawgII said:


> ----sure they will feed from our crowd and be full of fear when they play inside the HCenter!:lol:



Our kids would be terrified if we have a crowd like that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Loyola running away with it now. They look really good today!

71-48 with 9 minutes to play.


----------



## mohoops247

74-48 Ramblers! 7:48 to play. Loyola finally putting together a full game for the first time all year. We've had halfs like this nearly every game, just never 2 on same day.


----------



## Southgrad07

Solid win for Loyola! Hoping we play better up there on the return trip or we might come back with the L too..


----------



## mohoops247

89-57 final. Ramblers first MVC win as a member of the conference.


----------



## ISUCC

man, that was a beatdown of MSU.


----------



## TreeTop

Gonna hurt MSU's rpi, fer sher.


----------



## dino

wichita state could be ranked in top 5 if wisconsin loses tonight.


----------



## BudDawgII

dino said:


> wichita state could be ranked in top 5 if wisconsin loses tonight.



Wow what a game---Iowa coach went absolutely nuts--technical and he was ejected after bumping on of the refs!:stickmove:  Sure he will be receiving some major punishment!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wichita State up on Illinois State 33-19.
SIU and Loyola locked in a battle, 28-27.
Bradley up on Missouri State 25-17.
UNI jumping on Evansville 40-22.


----------



## mohoops247

Loyola 35, SIU 36. Game of runs so far.


----------



## BankShot

BudDawg say's crowd of 2k in E-ville is booing Simmons & walking out. Bad situation...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wichita State up on Illinois State at the half 37-24.
Southern Illinois up on Loyola at the half 36-35. 
Northern Iowa up on Evansville at the half 43-24. 
Missouri State has fought back within 2 with a couple minutes left in the first half 27-25.


----------



## ISUCC

good games tonight around the league


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State takes the lead into the half 28-27.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU over ILS by 19

SIU over Loyola by 4

UNI over UE by some insane amount

MSU over Bradley by 3


----------



## ISUCC

#6 Wichita State  3-0
Indiana State 3-0
Northern Iowa 2-1
Missouri State 2-1
Illinois State 1-2
Drake 1-2
Loyola 1-2
Southern Illinois 1-2
Bradley 1-2
Evansville 0-3


----------



## dino

valley roads teams were 4-1 tonight. i bet that doesnt happen too often!


----------



## ISUCC

for ONCE there needs to be a clear separation between the top 3-4 teams and the rest of the league. (In order to have a chance at multiple NCAA bids for a very down MVC). So far the top 4 seem to be holding their own. Will be interesting to see if this continues.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

UNI can hoop. Top 3 way Head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## BudDawgII

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> UNI can hoop. Top 3 way Head and shoulders above the rest.


UNI is a much better team than I expected.  Crowd was listed at 3200 but little energy at all!  ---WS--ISU--and UNI will battle the rest will fall to the bottom!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The Drake/UNI game tomorrow should be very interesting.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Would not be a total surprise to see Missouri State knock-off Wichita today. Wichita is a much better team no doubt but the game is in Springfield and they are a heated rival.  Just seems to be a "ripe for the picking" kind of game.  The adrenaline could flow like moonshine in this one for Da Bears.

http://www.news-leader.com/article/...ketball-Wichita-State-Shockers?nclick_check=1


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Would not be a total surprise to see Missouri State knock-off Wichita today. Wichita is a much better team no doubt but the game is in Springfield and they are a heated rival.  Just seems to be a "ripe for the picking" kind of game.  The adrenaline could flow like moonshine in this one for Da Bears.
> 
> http://www.news-leader.com/article/...ketball-Wichita-State-Shockers?nclick_check=1



I don't see that happening at all. But we will wait and see, that's why they play they game. 

Shox by 13


----------



## agrinut

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don't see that happening at all. But we will wait and see, that's why they play they game.
> 
> Shox by 13



Probably a good guess. Bears without Pickens for a few weeks, will need a monster game from gulley.


----------



## Southgrad07

Wheat Shockers by 8. MSU rides the crowd early to a lead but in the end doesn't have enough to keep pace.


----------



## ISUCC

yeah, can't see WSU losing today at all. 

Other games

UE at  SIU
Drake at UNI
Loyola at ILS
WSU at MSU
Bradley at INS

we play the 1st game today


----------



## BudDawgII

They well need a hell of  a lot more than moonshine to beat the Shockers!:lmao:




ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Would not be a total surprise to see Missouri State knock-off Wichita today. Wichita is a much better team no doubt but the game is in Springfield and they are a heated rival.  Just seems to be a "ripe for the picking" kind of game.  The adrenaline could flow like moonshine in this one for Da Bears.
> 
> http://www.news-leader.com/article/...ketball-Wichita-State-Shockers?nclick_check=1


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Evansville up on SIU with 5 minutes to play. DJB has 33 points.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Evansville up on SIU with 5 minutes to play. DJB has 33 points.



Evansville wins 75-69 over SIU. DJB finished with 33, Mock 12.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

All three games this evening are on ESPN3.


----------



## Bluethunder

As the MSU - WSU game cut to commercial before the opening tip, the announcer said "Its the top two teams in the Valley" coming up.  

Ouch.  No love at all.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Would not be a total surprise to see Missouri State knock-off Wichita today. Wichita is a much better team no doubt but the game is in Springfield and they are a heated rival.  Just seems to be a "ripe for the picking" kind of game.  The adrenaline could flow like moonshine in this one for Da Bears.
> 
> http://www.news-leader.com/article/...ketball-Wichita-State-Shockers?nclick_check=1



Well so far your on to something!!

Shox down 14 at half!!


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well so far your on to something!!
> 
> Shox down 14 at half!!



Shox are actually down 18, 42-24.

Mo St. Putting on a 3 pt shooting display, WSU getting no offensive rebounds and the crowd is rocking.  Mo. St. had the ball for the last shot of the half and ran a perfect play on the shockers for a lay up at the horn.  Can't imagine the Bears can keep shooting this well, but if they keep playing defense the way they did in the first half, the Shox may go down.

Watching this game reminds me of watching us against the bluejays last year at home.  We couldn't go wrong and the jays could never get going.  Similar theme so far in this one.

Second half of this game ought to be interesting.


----------



## mohoops247

Loyola 27 Ill State 27 at half in Normal.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Shox are actually down 18, 42-24.
> 
> Mo St. Putting on a 3 pt shooting display, WSU getting no offensive rebounds and the crowd is rocking.  Mo. St. had the ball for the last shot of the half and ran a perfect play on the shockers for a lay up at the horn.  Can't imagine the Bears can keep shooting this well, but if they keep playing defense the way they did in the first half, the Shox may go down.
> 
> Watching this game reminds me of watching us against the bluejays last year at home.  We couldn't go wrong and the jays could never get going.  Similar theme so far in this one.
> 
> Second half of this game ought to be interesting.



thanks type-o!!


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI up by 3 at the half over Drake, 37-34.


----------



## ISUCC

wow, MSU looking good vs. WSU, Drake still up on UNI and ILS up on Loyola, all 2nd half. This league is nuts!

We'll be alone at the top of the MVC if MSU holds on here.


----------



## ISUCC

not MVC related, but Butler just lost in overtime (again) to Georgetown at Hinkle and is now 0-4 in the Big Least, LOL


----------



## Gotta Hav

Missouri State is going to have a complete collapse, to lose this game.


----------



## ISUCC

Great game at UNI if you're on espn3, Drake and UNI tied


----------



## ISUCC

Shox cut it to 5, it's now at 7, great game folks!


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State up big on Loyola, so they will win that game.

Drake up 5 on UNI, wow


----------



## ISUCC

UNI has stormed back and now leads Drake by 5, wow!


----------



## Bluethunder

Gotta Hav said:


> Missouri State is going to have a complete collapse, to lose this game.



Funny you should mention that because I think it is going to happen.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI wins, MSU lead down to 4, remember WSU was down 19 folks! 

ILS win is official now.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU only down 1 now, holy cow! Tune in folks!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That was a charge. MSU got screwed.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> That was a charge. MSU got screwed.



They sure did.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, worst possible time to have a defensive lapse.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Bluethunder said:


> Funny you should mention that because I think it is going to happen.



Yeah, and if the Shockers win, I'm going to ask Boda if I can change my SP blogger name to JINX.


----------



## ISUCC

Overtime at MSU! wow! Tune in!


----------



## ISUCC

we are gonna have a TOUGH game Weds. night folks....


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> That was a charge. MSU got screwed.



Yea, I don't ever want to hear a shocker fan complain (if they didn't complain we wouldn't know they were shockers fans) about getting worked over by the refs after that atrocious call.  That was an obvious charge and one would hope (yea right) that even most shocker fans would admit they were gifted one there.


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> we are gonna have a TOUGH game Weds. night folks....



Either that or the Bears will be so mentally deflated from blowing this game that they will be like the walking dead. They won't recover and forget about this one for awhile.


----------



## ISUCC

Van Vleet hits layup, Shox by 2, 1:20


----------



## Bluethunder

Not sure the Bears have anything left in the tank at this point.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

What a bad, bad shot selection there.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Not sure the Bears have anything left in the tank at this point.



they're tired, missed TWO FT's to tie, and then just missed the 3, WSU up 3 now, 1 FT left for FVV


----------



## ISUCC

72-69 WSU wins, so we both remain on track for a showdown of 5-0 teams next weekend on ESPN2! Whew, what a game!


----------



## GuardShock

As long as we beat the crap out of the Bears at home!! We got this!!

Remember the Bears lost to Loyola 89-57 @ Loyola. Wichita had an off night, just like us and still won. That's why we're both 4-0 to start off the MVC


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Can't look ahead.  We'll need a good game to win Wednesday.  Would be nice if we could get 8,000 or so for the game.  Ah, living in the land of dreams...


----------



## BankShot

GuardShock said:


> As long as we beat the crap out of the Bears at home!! We got this!!
> 
> Remember the Bears lost to Loyola 89-57 @ Loyola. Wichita had an off night, just like us and still won. That's why we're both 4-0 to start off the MVC



You COMPARE WSU's OT win @ Springfield amidst a sellout & frenzied geo RIVAL game to our Saturday Bradley game? :whack:


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> You COMPARE WSU's OT win @ Springfield amidst a sellout & frenzied geo RIVAL game to our Saturday Bradley game? :whack:



That's exactly what he'd doing.  He's saying that good teams close out games regardless of how the game was played or regardless of the crowd.


----------



## BankShot

Ya, MVC history sure shows this...

As I've alluded to previously, _HCV has lost it's lustre_ because of the _media timeout perversions_, basically neutralizing ALL GAMES because of the 12+ min/half "cooling off" effect, not only FREEZING FT shooters once play resumes, but destroying any rhythm or continuity advantage that might've been in process PRIOR to the timeout.

Don't believe? Take a look @ MVC home records thus far THIS season?


----------



## GuardShock

BankShot said:


> Ya, MVC history sure shows this...
> 
> As I've alluded to previously, _HCV has lost it's lustre_ because of the _media timeout perversions_, basically neutralizing ALL GAMES because of the 12+ min/half "cooling off" effect, not only FREEZING FT shooters once play resumes, but destroying any rhythm or continuity advantage that might've been in process PRIOR to the timeout.
> 
> Don't believe? Take a look @ MVC home records thus far THIS season?



I seriously think in every thread you bring up timeouts and substitutions. Your obviously egging on something that's not gonna change. If what we were doing was that bad, do you think we would be 13-3? NO.


----------



## sycamorebacker

GuardShock said:


> I seriously think in every thread you bring up timeouts and substitutions. Your obviously egging on something that's not gonna change. If what we were doing was that bad, do you think we would be 13-3? NO.



I agree. 
I don't mean to disrespect BS's view.  He's obviously seen a lot of basketball.  But, at times his opinions can be "inflexible."   :smile:

Now in my case, if I was ever wrong, someone could convince me of it.  It could happen some day.  :angel:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Around the Valley*



sycamorebacker said:


> I agree.
> I don't mean to disrespect BS's view.  He's obviously seen a lot of basketball.  But, at times his opinions can be "inflexible."   :smile:
> 
> Now in my case, if I was ever wrong, someone could convince me of it.  It could happen some day.  :angel:



His opinion is intended to stir the pot... He aint going to have the same opinion as anyone else on this forum at any point in time. And yeah, that gets old. 

But the second you realize this and start to take him less seriously then you will be able to see through his posts... Lol

You got a lot of different "personalities" that make up fan forums like this one. Bank is in a catagory of his own, he's the President and CEO and the only employee.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> ...Bank is in a catagory of his own, he's the President and CEO and the only employee.



Ya, life's a BEACH, being forced to deal with all the complexity of corporate structure!:clap:


----------



## BankShot

GuardShock said:


> I seriously think in every thread you bring up timeouts and substitutions. Your obviously egging on something that's not gonna change. If what we were doing was that bad, do you think we would be 13-3? NO.



We're 13-3 because we've had a piss ant pre-MVC schedule...don't kid yourself.  Almost assures a minimum .500 coaching season record, which has obvious benefits when time for contract renewal.


----------



## meistro

It's interesting to read that people thought the MSU/WSU game was great and maybe it was, I didn't get to watch it so I can't say. Sounds like it was a great atmosphere and an exciting ending. Sounds to me like Wichita sucked in the first 30 minutes and made a great comeback to win the game in the last 15. That's what good teams do. Also sounds like the Bears played great then took their foot off the gas at the end. I'm sure many of their fans aren't happy with Lusk, instead of being thankful that their team gave the Shockers everything they wanted and will learn from that experience.Yesterday, we played awful for 75% of that game, but finished strong to pull out the win. Not a great game, but an exciting finish. I guess my point is that we are all so critical of our team (myself included) that we make it sound like we're terrible and our players aren't nearly as good as other teams and our coach makes all these mistakes. All games aren't pretty but good teams find a way to win. We must be doing something right cause we're off to one of our best starts in school history. These other teams aren't perfect either, they have weak points too. Wichita is good, but they can be beat and I think we're the team to do it.


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> It's interesting to read that people thought the MSU/WSU game was great and maybe it was, I didn't get to watch it so I can't say. Sounds like it was a great atmosphere and an exciting ending. Sounds to me like Wichita sucked in the first 30 minutes and made a great comeback to win the game in the last 15. That's what good teams do. Also sounds like the Bears played great then took their foot off the gas at the end. I'm sure many of their fans aren't happy with Lusk, instead of being thankful that their team gave the Shockers everything they wanted and will learn from that experience.Yesterday, we played awful for 75% of that game, but finished strong to pull out the win. Not a great game, but an exciting finish. I guess my point is that we are all so critical of our team (myself included) that we make it sound like we're terrible and our players aren't nearly as good as other teams and our coach makes all these mistakes. All games aren't pretty but good teams find a way to win. We must be doing something right cause we're off to one of our best starts in school history. These other teams aren't perfect either, they have weak points too. Wichita is good, but they can be beat and I think we're the team to do it.



The game reminded me of ISU @ Belmont...it wasn't so much that the Shox "sucked," but that everything the Bears did WORKED in the 1st half. Like ISU, when they put 2 x 20 together, they're tough.


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> The game reminded me of ISU @ Belmont...it wasn't so much that the Shox "sucked," but that everything the Bears did WORKED in the 1st half. Like ISU, when they put 2 x 20's together, they're tough.



But if that had been us getting beat that bad at half, we'd have said we sucked and were lucky to win. Just kinda of strange how opinions change when we're talking about how other teams play and how we play.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

meistro said:


> It's interesting to read that people thought the MSU/WSU game was great and maybe it was, I didn't get to watch it so I can't say. Sounds like it was a great atmosphere and an exciting ending. Sounds to me like Wichita sucked in the first 30 minutes and made a great comeback to win the game in the last 15. That's what good teams do. Also sounds like the Bears played great then took their foot off the gas at the end. I'm sure many of their fans aren't happy with Lusk, instead of being thankful that their team gave the Shockers everything they wanted and will learn from that experience.Yesterday, we played awful for 75% of that game, but finished strong to pull out the win. Not a great game, but an exciting finish. I guess my point is that we are all so critical of our team (myself included) that we make it sound like we're terrible and our players aren't nearly as good as other teams and our coach makes all these mistakes. All games aren't pretty but good teams find a way to win. We must be doing something right cause we're off to one of our best starts in school history. These other teams aren't perfect either, they have weak points too. Wichita is good, but they can be beat and I think we're the team to do it.



That's what ISU fans do.  I wouldn't even call it an inferiority complex, perhaps more "If you work at ISU, you're a complete dumbass, so no success is real" complex.  I still remember the two old farts (I think they are posters on this board) who said, while standing next to me waiting to get in to Hulman Center for the 79 team's return from the Final Four, "...they never were that good anyway."

There are some people on this board whose participation here is perplexing.  They never, NEVER, have anything positive to say about ISU.  They sing the praises of other schools and their coaches (those schools generally suck, btw), while looking for every concievable issue to pound on ISU.  Fans?  I think not.

There is an old saying that I've seen these same people use over the years, both here and in other places, that I believe is apropos.  "You are what your record says you are."  We are 13-3.   We're a damn fine basketball team.  Maybe some here could just enjoy it, rather than tearing it down constantly.  Enjoy the ride...


----------



## Kneepad

IndyTreeFan said:


> That's what ISU fans do.  I wouldn't even call it an inferiority complex, perhaps more "If you work at ISU, you're a complete dumbass, so no success is real" complex.  I still remember the two old farts (I think they are posters on this board) who said, while standing next to me waiting to get in to Hulman Center for the 79 team's return from the Final Four, "...they never were that good anyway."
> 
> There are some people on this board whose participation here is perplexing.  They never, NEVER, have anything positive to say about ISU.  They sing the praises of other schools and their coaches (those schools generally suck, btw), while looking for every concievable issue to pound on ISU.  Fans?  I think not.
> 
> There is an old saying that I've seen these same people use over the years, both here and in other places, that I believe is apropos.  "You are what your record says you are."  We are 13-3.   We're a damn fine basketball team.  Maybe some here could just enjoy it, rather than tearing it down constantly.  Enjoy the ride...



Thank you!  I've been thinking it for some time, thanks for finally saying it!


----------



## LoyalAlum

IndyTreeFan said:


> That's what ISU fans do.  I wouldn't even call it an inferiority complex, perhaps more* "If you work at ISU, you're a complete dumbass, so no success is real" *complex.  I still remember the two old farts (I think they are posters on this board) who said, while standing next to me waiting to get in to Hulman Center for the 79 team's return from the Final Four, "...they never were that good anyway."
> 
> There are some people on this board whose participation here is perplexing.  They never, NEVER, have anything positive to say about ISU.  They sing the praises of other schools and their coaches (those schools generally suck, btw), while looking for every concievable issue to pound on ISU.  Fans?  I think not.
> 
> There is an old saying that I've seen these same people use over the years, both here and in other places, that I believe is apropos.  "You are what your record says you are."  We are 13-3.   We're a damn fine basketball team.  Maybe some here could just enjoy it, rather than tearing it down constantly.  Enjoy the ride...



Agreed.  I do think part of the problem is the overall atmosphere among ISU employees themselves and their constant complacency and general attitude of "well, we are ISU, so this is good enough" and "support everything everyone does no matter what..."

Often the attitude that comes from ISU faculty themselves is what stirs that feeling in students/alumni/fans, etc.

Until those at ISU are vocal about high standards and expectations, I'm afraid many who journey through this fine institution will carry that feeling with them as well.  The general consensus I hear now is that ISU is/was everyone's "fall back school" and pretty much nothing else.  Alumni, students, and fans need to always continue to wear their school colors proud and do their best to combat the overwhelmingly bad reputation we have in the state's capital, let alone the city in which it resides!


----------



## Bluethunder

Biggest thing that hurt the Bears in that game was their youth.  Not sure they really new what to do with that lead, they looked surprised to have it and when the shockers ramped up the pressure and started to make a run, they didn't look like they knew what to do.  Their were several possessions where they broke the shockers press and (in my opinion) could have gotten a layup but instead they would pull it out and run the clock and unlike the first half where they couldn't miss, they could not buy a basket in the second half for long stretches.  In short, they played to avoid losing.  Plus, that blocking call against them late killed them.  It should have never come to that, but that call was horrendous (at home no less) and once it happened, you knew the game was over for them.  As soon as it went to overtime it was over, they were equal parts physically and mentally exhausted.


----------



## sycamore tuff

LoyalAlum said:


> Agreed.  I do think part of the problem is the overall atmosphere among ISU employees themselves and their constant complacency and general attitude of "well, we are ISU, so this is good enough" and "support everything everyone does no matter what..."
> 
> Often the attitude that comes from ISU faculty themselves is what stirs that feeling in students/alumni/fans, etc.
> 
> Until those at ISU are vocal about high standards and expectations, I'm afraid many who journey through this fine institution will carry that feeling with them as well.  The general consensus I hear now is that* ISU is/was everyone's "fall back school*" and pretty much nothing else.  Alumni, students, and fans need to always continue to wear their school colors proud and do their best to combat the overwhelmingly bad reputation we have in the state's capital, let alone the city in which it resides!



I looked at other Universities but, Indiana State University is the only University that I applied to.  I was accepted, I graduated and I am a fan for life of their sports teams.  I live by the beach boys philosophy, "Be True To Your School Boy".


----------



## GuardShock

sycamore tuff said:


> I looked at other Universities but, Indiana State University is the only University that I applied to.  I was accepted, I graduated and I am a fan for life of their sports teams.  I live by the beach boys philosophy, "Be True To Your School Boy".



Same here. ISU was the only school that I applied to. Didn't wanna go anywhere else. My only other options were IUPUI and Purdue. I didn't wanna live in Indy and Purdue sucked when I visited there.


----------



## nwi stater

BankShot said:


> We're 13-3 because we've had a piss ant pre-MVC schedule...don't kid yourself.  Almost assures a minimum .500 coaching season record, which has obvious benefits when time for contract renewal.



Ya know, if ya don't like our team, coach or school......There's a place in Gloomington for you......


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> We're 13-3 because we've had a piss ant pre-MVC schedule...don't kid yourself.  Almost assures a minimum .500 coaching season record, which has obvious benefits when time for contract renewal.



309 Nov. 9   Ball State W 82-73
74 Nov. 14 @ Belmont W 96-95
72 Nov. 17 @ #21 Notre Dame W 83-70
--- Nov. 22 Truman State W 80-69 
129 Nov. 27	Tulsa*	L 62-63
--- Nov. 29	@ Alaska Anchorage	W 97-87
123 Nov. 30	Pepperdine*	W 73-70
302 Dec. 7	@ Eastern Illinois	W 66-48
179 Dec. 14	@ UMKC	W 74-63
30  Dec. 18	@ Saint Louis	L 66-83
311 Dec. 21	IUPUI	W 81-61
74  Dec. 28	Belmont	W 85-73

You have the most unrealistic expectations. Our out of conference schedule was pretty damn solid and contained a mix of in-state and local schools, a ranked opponent, and some mid-major heavy weights. The only complaint one could really make is that we had Truman State on the schedule and that we failed to capitalize on the Great Alaskan Shootout opportunity. Had we beaten Tulsa, we would have faced TCU (RPI 164) and if we beat them, Harvard (RPI 41). Yes, that would have been nice but it isn't like any other mid-majors had amazing non-conference schedules.

Here is the mid-major Top 25 according to CI: http://www.collegeinsider.com/mens-mid-major-top-25.php -- please tell me what other team schedules you'd rather have had.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

BankShot said:


> We're 13-3 because we've had a piss ant pre-MVC schedule...don't kid yourself.  Almost assures a minimum .500 coaching season record, which has obvious benefits when time for contract renewal.



You seem to be a cranky old piss ant yourself most of the time I do believe.


----------



## BankShot

I picked that up on my trips thru GA over the years...:wacko:


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> *309 Nov. 9   Ball State W 82-73*
> 74 Nov. 14 @ Belmont W 96-95
> 72 Nov. 17 @ #21 Notre Dame W 83-70
> *--- Nov. 22 Truman State W 80-69*
> 129 Nov. 27	Tulsa*	L 62-63
> *--- Nov. 29	@ Alaska Anchorage	W 97-87*
> 123 Nov. 30	Pepperdine*	W 73-70
> *302 Dec. 7	@ Eastern Illinois	W 66-48
> 179 Dec. 14	@ UMKC	W 74-63*
> 30  Dec. 18	@ Saint Louis	L 66-83
> *311 Dec. 21	IUPUI	W 81-61*
> 74  Dec. 28	Belmont	W 85-73
> 
> You have the most unrealistic expectations. Our *out of conference schedule was pretty damn solid *and contained a mix of in-state and local schools, a ranked opponent, and some mid-major heavy weights. The only complaint one could really make is that we had Truman State on the schedule and that we failed to capitalize on the Great Alaskan Shootout opportunity. Had we beaten Tulsa, we would have faced *TCU (RPI 164)* and if we beat them, Harvard (RPI 41). Yes, that would have been nice but it isn't like any other mid-majors had amazing non-conference schedules.
> 
> Here is the mid-major Top 25 according to CI: http://www.collegeinsider.com/mens-mid-major-top-25.php -- please tell me what other team schedules you'd rather have had.




Ya, real solid...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Ya, real solid...



Thanks for not answering my question. You're quick as hell to criticize and complain but rarely lack solutions.


----------



## bluebill

I got a idea Jason....cure the Asian Carp problem by tossing Bank in the Wabash, cause no self respecting fish would stay around but move on down to E-ville or perhaps Melborn Florida.








Jason Svoboda said:


> Thanks for not answering my question. You're quick as hell to criticize and complain but rarely lack solutions.


----------



## BankShot

The Wabash doesn't go to E-ville, and MELBOURNE has a "E"...need to put you back in O.C. Elementary for a SPELLING/GEOGRAPHY refresher.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Thanks for not answering my question. You're quick as hell to criticize and complain but rarely lack solutions.



You think your "board" offers solutions? :hypnotizedon't over estimate the value of public opinion. If I want "solutions," I'll contact the source directly, not use a forum or blog.


----------



## bluebill

You did get the point! but being a superior school teacher you are...you can take your grading of my paper anf stick it !!




BankShot said:


> The Wabash doesn't go to E-ville, and MELBOURNE has a "E"...need to put you back in O.C. Elementary for a SPELLING/GEOGRAPHY refresher.


----------



## BudDawgII

bluebill said:


> I got a idea Jason....cure the Asian Carp problem by tossing Bank in the Wabash, cause no self respecting fish would stay around but move on down to E-ville or perhaps Melborn Florida.



Why the hell you bringing Evansville into your rant:biggrin:Bank is a native of THaute up around Otter Creek but has migrated to West Haute to carry out his reforms!:gramps:  Since u got your rivers mixed up and since I know you are genuinely interested in his well being---maybe this is what you were thinking.  To send him down the Wabash to New Harmony birthplace of two historic "Utopian Socialist" movements.  Throughout their history great minds and reformers have taken boats into this area to carry out their ideas/reforms in a communal setting!  (Read about the "Boatload of Knowledge")
Do what u want but keep your Asian Carp out of my river!:scared:


----------



## bluebill

Dawg my suggestion for using Bank as fish repellent was not a rant at all, just a suggestion.  But it could work even if the fish went back North.  









BudDawgII said:


> Why the hell you bringing Evansville into your rant:biggrin:Bank is a native of THaute up around Otter Creek but has migrated to West Haute to carry out his reforms!  Since u got your rivers mixed up and since I know you are genuinely interested in his well being---maybe this is what you were thinking.  To send him down the Wabash to New Harmony birthplace of two historic "Utopian Socialist" movements.  Throughout their history great minds and reformers have taken boats into this area to carry out their ideas/reforms in a communal setting!  (Read about the "Boatload of Knowledge")
> Do what u want but keep your Asian Carp out of my river!:scared:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> You think your "board" offers solutions? :hypnotizedon't over estimate the value of public opinion. If I want "solutions," I'll contact the source directly, not use a forum or blog.



So you've got nothing. 

All style, no substance.


----------



## BankShot

bluebill said:


> You did get the point! but being a superior school teacher you are...you can take your grading of my paper anf stick it !!



Come on 'Bill, I've been out of the classroom for two (2) decades now...just thought I'd try to match your witt w/ a touch of NTH-based "righteousness."


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> So you've got nothing.
> 
> All style, no substance.



Speak for yourself, Jason...did you ever resolve that self-imposed ISU "economic embargo" of yours? I noted where facilities were shutdown as a result. Reminded me of the 60's Cuban Missile Crisis.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Speak for yourself, Jason...did you ever resolve that self-imposed ISU "economic embargo" of yours? I noted where facilities were shutdown as a result. Reminded me of the 60's Cuban Missile Crisis.



I think it's time you took a couple days off from the site.


----------



## BankShot

Now the "Gary Daily Treatment," eh? I can be criticized, but not afforded the right of defense?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Now the "Gary Daily Treatment," eh? I can be criticized, but not afforded the right of defense?



If you act like Gary Daily, you'll get sent to the corn fields with him. His ban was temporary so his not returning is his own accord. You're doing the same bullshit he did that earned him his vacation. As I said, you're quick to criticize and complain, but when someone asks you to justify your statements, you deflect and dodge. 

You say our non-conference schedule was shit. I asked you to take a look at the mid-major Top 25 and tell me what schedules of the other teams rated in the Top 10 you'd trade ours with.


----------



## BankShot

Why restrict to the "Mid-Major Top 25?" Is this a restrictive model that ISU must conform to? Just another example of an "inferiority complex" that people have alluded to here on Syc Pride. Forget the "Mid-Major" crap and schedule the BEST available schools. Only then will the "Mid-Major" concept become a thing of the past.


----------



## bluebill

Jason you are rite, but must defend Bank a bit, because he is NO match for Gary Daily who is where he belongs in the corn.
Even off base as he is sometimes ...no match...  
By the way was that Bank officiating the Bradley game Saturday?


QUOTE=Jason Svoboda;195255]If you act like Gary Daily, you'll get sent to the corn fields with him. His ban was temporary so his not returning is his own accord. You're doing the same bullshit he did that earned him his vacation. As I said, you're quick to criticize and complain, but when someone asks you to justify your statements, you deflect and dodge. 

You say our non-conference schedule was shit. I asked you to take a look at the mid-major Top 25 and tell me what schedules of the other teams rated in the Top 10 you'd trade ours with.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GuardShock

Hasn't Greg Lansing said any game, anywhere, any time? Plus look at our HOME schedule next year? It is great!


----------



## BudDawgII

GuardShock said:


> Hasn't Greg Lansing said any game, anywhere, any time? Plus look at our HOME schedule next year? It is great!


Would someone post next years schedule?  Thanks in advance.
Heard we are going to play Butler and St Louis which I think is great.  Butler is a game ISU needs to keep on the schedule--but it won't be easy.  They told Evansville just before the game that this would be the last yr they would play them!  Go back and look at the very long history between these two teams!
Probably has to do with Eville defeating them I believe two or three times in the last four years!  Kinda like IU not wanting to schedule ISU!
Also, like us keeping St Louis on the schedule.
Wish we could try and schedule Xavier-Cincinnati--Dayton to get some better competition and exposure towards the East!
Would like to hear other teams you guys wish we played.
Back home recuperating from a couple of days in the Haute and another Tree victory!


----------



## BudDawgII

bluebill said:


> Dawg my suggestion for using Bank as fish repellent was not a rant at all, just a suggestion.  But it could work even if the fish went back North.



LMAO---wow --then the Asian Carp would move into Otter Creek!:freaked:  Maybe then the Duck Dynasty boyz could come in for a fund raiser on how this rare species has been reintroduced into this area and needs to be promoted to fund the Markel Mill restoration.  Bank and SSOM could organize this and invite Gibson and Bird in with their bass boats and big Mercury engines to run up and down the Wabash!:geezer:


----------



## GuardShock

Jason Svoboda said:


> So here is what we know for our 2014-2015 schedule so far
> 
> - Home game against Butler
> - Home game against St. Louis
> - Home game against Brown
> - Home game against Eastern Washington
> - Home game against UMKC
> - Home game against Eastern Illinois
> - Neutral site game against Illinois (Las Vegas)
> - Neutral site game vs. either Memphis or Baylor (Las Vegas)
> - Road game against Ball State
> - Road game at Iona
> - Road game at Purdue
> - Possible road game at IUPUI (in their new arena at the fairgrounds?)



Jason posted this in another thread


----------



## BudDawgII

GuardShock said:


> Jason posted this in another thread


Thank you.  Looks like a pretty good mix to me.


----------



## BankShot

GuardShock said:


> Jason posted this in another thread



Here are CURRENT Pomeroy ratings of six (6) schools on this schedule:


Brown           (Ivy)         8-6       #203
E. Wash        (Big Sky)    7-8       #209
UMKC           (WAC)        5-10     #214
Ball State      (MAC)        3-10     #215
E. IL             (OVC)        5-11     #317
IUPUI            (Sum)        5-14     #318

In essence, almost HALF (6 games) of next year's pre-MVC schedule are against squads below 200, w/ Eastern IL & IUPUI dragging near the bottom.

FYI, we're currently #59 & NWI's "secret heart" is #60.
http://kenpom.com/

Good games:

St. Louis    #24
Memphis    #25
Baylor       #29
Illini          #61
Butler       #82
Purdue      #93
Iona         #103


----------



## Bluethunder

First of all, we have no idea who out of that list will be good or who will be bad.  Many of those sub 200 teams may make dramatic improvement.  Second, it is a hell of a schedule and Lansing (or whoever puts the schedule together) should be commended.

I guarantee the VAST majority (over 2/3) of schools labeled "mid major" would take our schedule next year in a heartbeat.  Many of them would kill for that schedule.  Many of them would have killed for this years schedule.

You keep acting like we are purposely scheduling lower teams just so GL can pad his stats.  I guarantee he spends the majority of the off season trying to work deals and make a quality schedule.  I would also bet that outside of recruiting he would tell you it is the hardest part of his job and the least enjoyable.  It takes two to tango, and if ISU reaches out to multiple "high level" schools for a game and each one turns them down, what do you suggest?  Should we just spend the first two months on the road playing BCS teams, because that is the only way we will get most on our schedule.


----------



## BankShot

Bluethunder said:


> First of all, we have no idea who out of that list will be good or who will be bad.  Many of those sub 200 teams may make dramatic improvement.  Second, it is a hell of a schedule and Lansing (or whoever puts the schedule together) should be commended.
> 
> I guarantee the VAST majority (over 2/3) of schools labeled "mid major" would take our schedule next year in a heartbeat.  Many of them would kill for that schedule.  Many of them would have killed for this years schedule.
> 
> You keep acting like we are purposely scheduling lower teams just so GL can pad his stats.  I guarantee he spends the majority of the off season trying to work deals and make a quality schedule.  I would also bet that outside of recruiting he would tell you it is the hardest part of his job and the least enjoyable.  It takes two to tango, and if ISU reaches out to multiple "high level" schools for a game and each one turns them down, what do you suggest?  Should we just spend the first two months on the road playing BCS teams, because that is the only way we will get most on our schedule.



The schedule speaks for itself...as far as those sub-200 teams making "dramatic improvement," does their program HISTORY lend reasonable support to this probability? No...


----------



## Daveinth

bluebill said:


> By the way was that Bank officiating the Bradley game Saturday?



Are you for real ?  For one those guys all had 2 feet on Bank , and even Bank  couldnt screw a game up that bad :laugh:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Why restrict to the "Mid-Major Top 25?" Is this a restrictive model that ISU must conform to? Just another example of an "inferiority complex" that people have alluded to here on Syc Pride. Forget the "Mid-Major" crap and schedule the BEST available schools. Only then will the "Mid-Major" concept become a thing of the past.



Yeah, total inferiority complex. 

The reason you use your so-called "restrictive model" is because we are most like mid-major teams and have, roughly, the same scheduling budgets, options and constraints. You cannot compare our schedule to those in the ACC or Big Ten because they can buy whatever home games they want and they have connections to protect the upper crust. Some of those schools have a higher recruiting budget line item than our entire basketball budget. The only way to schedule the BEST available schools is to buy your games. We have the smallest basketball budget in the Missouri Valley and the 179th smallest basketball budget in Division I.


----------



## Bluethunder

BankShot said:


> The schedule speaks for itself...as far as those sub-200 teams making "dramatic improvement," does their program HISTORY lend reasonable support to this probability? No...



So should we remove two of those teams, Brown and Eastern Washington, and pull out of the tournament where we later get to play Illinois and Baylor/Memphis?

On a seperate note show me the team that has an entire pre conference schedule of RPI 100 teams or better and I will call them tomorrow and ask them how they do it.  Every team at our level struggles to put together a quality schedule each year without having to spend the first two months on the road, and from what I have seen we do a better job than most at scheduling.


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> So should we remove two of those teams, Brown and Eastern Washington, and pull out of the tournament where we later get to play Illinois and Baylor/Memphis?
> 
> On a seperate note show me the team that has an entire pre conference schedule of RPI 100 teams or better and I will call them tomorrow and ask them how they do it.  Every team at our level struggles to put together a quality schedule each year without having to spend the first two months on the road, and from what I have seen we do a better job than most at scheduling.



I wouldn't even want an entire schedule of sub 100 RPI teams! That's just asking for your team to take some beatings and be wore down before conference ever comes around.  The key to scheduling and is to avoid the 300+ RPI schools and have a fair amount of top 75 teams. Your worst games should be in the 200's. You don't know where teams will be when you schedule them so its mostly a crap shoot. I mean you have some idea but from year to year things are so fluid in college bball. 

This year the 300+ games hurt us a lot, that is for sure. THe only thing you can control though is getting some teams that you know will be quality games on your non conference schedule and Lansing has done that. Its not his fault that we laid a turd in Alaska and got stuck with a D-II squad. Getting TCU and Harvard would of jumped our SOS tremendously. Recruiting and Scheduling are two things you can NEVER bitch about when it comes to Lansing. He's one of the best ISU has had in those departments...That's not even mentioning our schedule for next year which is off the charts if you ask me!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Here are CURRENT Pomeroy ratings of six (6) schools on this schedule:
> 
> 
> Brown           (Ivy)         8-6       #203
> E. Wash        (Big Sky)    7-8       #209
> UMKC           (WAC)        5-10     #214
> Ball State      (MAC)        3-10     #215
> E. IL             (OVC)        5-11     #317
> IUPUI            (Sum)        5-14     #318
> 
> In essence, almost HALF (6 games) of next year's pre-MVC schedule are against squads below 200, w/ Eastern IL & IUPUI dragging near the bottom.
> 
> FYI, we're currently #59 & NWI's "secret heart" is #60.
> http://kenpom.com/
> 
> Good games:
> 
> St. Louis    #24
> Memphis    #25
> Baylor       #29
> Illini          #61
> Butler       #82
> Purdue      #93
> Iona         #103



The Brown and Eastern Washington games come with the Illinois and Memphis/Baylor games. 

Scheduling EIU, IUPUI and Ball State are economical schedules because all schools involved have the same issues -- getting decent competition to come to their arenas. The fact that all three are within 3 hours is a bonus for fans that want to travel. 

The UMKC "bad" game is pretty obvious. Lansing has a relationship with Richardson and can see that the program will be much better in the very near future. Their recruiting class was very highly regarded, even taking one of our higher rated offers, and since their bad start they've been playing much better basketball with inferior talent. 

It would be one thing if your criticism/complaints were valid. But they're not. You keep waxing poetic on a subject that you're just not very knowledgeable on. All things considered, especially our $1.7m basketball budget, and this staff has actually done fantastic getting us into some of the tournaments and games we've had in recent years.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

For those wanting basketball budget information, here you go: http://www.bbstate.com/info/teams-hoopsbudget


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> The Brown and Eastern Washington games come with the Illinois and Memphis/Baylor games.
> 
> Scheduling EIU, IUPUI and Ball State are economical schedules because all schools involved have the same issues -- getting decent competition to come to their arenas. The fact that all three are within 3 hours is a bonus for fans that want to travel.
> 
> The UMKC "bad" game is pretty obvious. Lansing has a relationship with Richardson and can see that the program will be much better in the very near future. Their recruiting class was very highly regarded, even taking one of our higher rated offers, and since their bad start they've been playing much better basketball with inferior talent.
> 
> It would be one thing if your criticism/complaints were valid. But they're not. *You keep waxing poetic on a subject that you're just not very knowledgeable on*. All things considered, especially our $1.7m basketball budget, and this staff has actually done fantastic getting us into some of the tournaments and games we've had in recent years.



That makes two of us..

As far as the "economy" of scheduling EIU, BSU & IUPUI, how many "travel" fans did you see @ these games THIS season?:laugh:


----------



## TreeTop

Not to mention, that of the teams below, it's quite possible three or four could be ranked in the top 25 pre-season poll for next year.
St. Louis #24
Memphis #25
Baylor #29
Illini #61
Butler #82
Purdue #93


----------



## TreeTop

BankShot said:


> As far as the "economy" of scheduling EIU, BSU & IUPUI, how many "travel" fans did you see @ these games THIS season?:laugh:



At the EIU game, there were more Sycamore fans than Panther fans.  When we play at IUPUI, we have plenty of fans attend.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> The Brown and Eastern Washington games come with the Illinois and Memphis/Baylor games.
> 
> Scheduling EIU, IUPUI and Ball State are economical schedules because all schools involved have the same issues -- getting decent competition to come to their arenas. The fact that all three are within 3 hours is a bonus for fans that want to travel.
> 
> The UMKC "bad" game is pretty obvious. *Lansing has a relationship with Richardson and can see that the program will be much better in the very near future. Their recruiting class was very highly regarded, even taking one of our higher rated offers, and since their bad start they've been playing much better basketball with inferior talent. *
> 
> It would be one thing if your criticism/complaints were valid. But they're not. You keep waxing poetic on a subject that you're just not very knowledgeable on. All things considered, especially our $1.7m basketball budget, and this staff has actually done fantastic getting us into some of the tournaments and games we've had in recent years.




I feel the same way about him. I don't see that program struggling for long. In fact if Lansing were to leave for any reason he would be on my short wish list.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bankshot's Optimal Non-Conference Schedule

@ Michigan State - Gloooooory days.
@ Duke - We need to be tested at a hostile environment early.
@ Magic's Showtime Lakers - Need to pick up our offensive pace. This should help.
@ UNC - Easy bounce back game after facing Magic/Worthy and Kareem.
@ Kentucky - Blue chips? Pfft. Please.
@ Kansas - I have fond memories of driving my big rig through Kansas back in the 90s. 
@ Harlem Globetrotters - Their games aren't fixed, right? 
@ UCLA - Homage to Wooden. Only makes sense.
@ Syracuse - Need to learn how to beat a quality zone defense.
@ Louisville - Need to learn how to beat a quality pressure defense.
@ Wisconsin - Need to learn how to win a 24-22 game.
@ 1995-1996 Chicago Bulls - Another rebound gimme after that easy 4 game stretch. 
@ Arizona - Heard Sean Elliott is a heckuva player.  
@ Ohio State - Thad coached here. He owes us a game.
@ Bird/McHale/Parish Celtics - How could Bird say no? This will really help develop our bigs!

Home games? We don't need no stinkin' home games.


----------



## sycamorebacker

GuardShock said:


> Jason posted this in another thread



Looks like a perfect schedule.


----------



## BankShot

Whatever happened to the 2 away- 1 home type contracts? Playing Purdue, Cincy, Xavier in THIS format would still bring in far more revenue that EIU/Truman State/UMKC - type games.

At some point you've gotta start measuring the benefits of TRAVEL/payment games to elevate SOS and ultimately, serious at-large NCAA post-season $$$.


----------



## BallyPie

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bankshot's Optimal Non-Conference Schedule
> 
> @ Michigan State - Gloooooory days.
> @ Duke - We need to be tested at a hostile environment early.
> @ Magic's Showtime Lakers - Need to pick up our offensive pace. This should help.
> @ UNC - Easy bounce back game after facing Magic/Worthy and Kareem.
> @ Kentucky - Blue chips? Pfft. Please.
> @ Kansas - I have fond memories of driving my big rig through Kansas back in the 90s.
> @ Harlem Globetrotters - Their games aren't fixed, right?
> @ UCLA - Homage to Wooden. Only makes sense.
> @ Syracuse - Need to learn how to beat a quality zone defense.
> @ Louisville - Need to learn how to beat a quality pressure defense.
> @ Wisconsin - Need to learn how to win a 24-22 game.
> @ 1995-1996 Chicago Bulls - Another rebound gimme after that easy 4 game stretch.
> @ Arizona - Heard Sean Elliott is a heckuva player.
> @ Ohio State - Thad coached here. He owes us a game.
> @ Bird/McHale/Parish Celtics - How could Bird say no? This will really help develop our bigs!
> 
> Home games? We don't need no stinkin' home games.





That's awesome.......


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Whatever happened to the 2 away- 1 home type contracts? Playing Purdue, Cincy, Xavier in THIS format would still bring in far more revenue that EIU/Truman State/UMKC - type games.
> 
> At some point you've gotta start measuring the benefits of TRAVEL/payment games to elevate SOS and ultimately, serious at-large NCAA post-season $$$.



High majors typically don't offer them anymore. Put away your tie dye tees and zubaz... it's a different world out there. Here is a link the the scheduling board. Feel free to go take a peak at what teams are looking/offering.

http://www.basketballtravelers.com/game-schedule-board/?e_type=1


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> High majors typically don't offer them anymore. Put away your tie dye tees and zubaz... it's a different world out there. Here is a link the the scheduling board. Feel free to go take a peak at what teams are looking/offering.
> 
> http://www.basketballtravelers.com/game-schedule-board/?e_type=1



What happened to the "good ol' boy" coaches assn bonding (i.e. UMKC/Truman State)? Doesn't Lansing have any BIG TIME contacts (i.e. Iowa-Iowa State)?

Also, how did E-ville get NC & IU at home in the past few yrs? Don't recall any E-ville HS phenom's signing w/ either of those schools.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> What happened to the "good ol' boy" coaches assn bonding (i.e. UMKC/Truman State)? Doesn't Lansing have any BIG TIME contacts (i.e. Iowa-Iowa State)?
> 
> Also, how did E-ville get NC & IU at home in the past few yrs? Don't recall any E-ville HS phenom's signing w/ either of those schools.



He may have, but I don't know he did it.  Those teams don't like to travel.  Marty's been around a while.  He must have had some connections.

No worries.  Our schedule looks great.  We've come a long way, baby.


----------



## TreeTop

Wichita State's ranking is up to #5 (Associated Press).

Will that be the highest ranking of any team we've ever played since 1979?

Sincere question.


----------



## Southgrad07

BankShot said:


> What happened to the "good ol' boy" coaches assn bonding (i.e. UMKC/Truman State)? Doesn't Lansing have any BIG TIME contacts (i.e. Iowa-Iowa State)?
> 
> Also, how did E-ville get NC & IU at home in the past few yrs? Don't recall any E-ville HS phenom's signing w/ either of those schools.



zeller twins signed with those two schools so they agreed to have home and home's so the boys could play near their home town...Seriously man research before you post!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

BankShot said:


> What happened to the "good ol' boy" coaches assn bonding (i.e. UMKC/Truman State)? Doesn't Lansing have any BIG TIME contacts (i.e. Iowa-Iowa State)?
> 
> Also, how did E-ville get NC & IU at home in the past few yrs? Don't recall any E-ville HS phenom's signing w/ either of those schools.


Roy Williams wanted to get one of the Zeller's back home and iu started scheduling E'ville after we kept beating them.


----------



## BankShot

BallyPie said:


> That's awesome.......



'Boda's Fisher, IN Basement Arena:

@IUPUI - Dual opportunity to win $$$ @ Indy Fairground's Pig Calling Contest & Lilly Soy-based Cow Milking Marathon.
@ Indpls - Lugar Invitational; Foreign recruiting extravaganza -7'8" 170 lb twin PF's from Uganda; Lansing thinks ISU Weight Program can turn 'em into 200 lb terrors; contingent upon 1 yr. boarding school @ Fisher Tech.
H - Boda's Arena; team of electronic chickens to do battle 'till death (or batteries wear down);
H - Boda's Arena; Chic Filet-sponsored "Final Croak: Battle of the Mutant Frogs";
A- Kokomo: Jimmy Rayl burn the 'Boda Boyz for 46 pts after Fisher trainers left team Frito's Kit on school bus;

Remaining season canceled after Boda Boyz show symptoms of swine flu associated w/ season opener.


----------



## Daveinth

I dont think they were twins were they ?
Cody was the youngest of Three.


----------



## BankShot

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Roy Williams wanted to get one of the Zeller's back home and iu started scheduling E'ville after we kept beating them.



I thought the Zeller's were from Washington, IN? Luke (ND) - Tyler (NC) - Cody (IU).


----------



## BankShot

Southgrad07 said:


> zeller twins signed with those two schools so they agreed to have home and home's so the boys could play near their home town...Seriously man research before you post!



LOL - I knew. Why bring it up? Washington is equidistant to E-ville AND Terre Haute. Which raises the question: Why do they have a stronger alliance to the E-ville metro area v. Terre Haute?


----------



## BudDawgII

Southgrad07 said:


> zeller twins signed with those two schools so they agreed to have home and home's so the boys could play near their home town...Seriously man research before you post!




Are u serious---its only ten miles more to THaute!  :laugh:
Don't think its a financial issue since they have three sons in the NBA!


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> High majors typically don't offer them anymore. Put away your tie dye tees and zubaz... it's a different world out there. Here is a link the the scheduling board. Feel free to go take a peak at what teams are looking/offering.
> 
> http://www.basketballtravelers.com/game-schedule-board/?e_type=1



I cannot help but notice several high majors specifically saying they want sub 150 or sub 200 teams to play against, so that rules us out.   Arizona says RPI 100-225, and most just say they are looking for games against "High Majors" or BCS opponents.   I like how one mid major requests a game and puts in all caps WE GRADUATE FIVE SENIORS, basically saying we won't be good next year and you can beat us.


----------



## Daveinth

BankShot said:


> LOL - I knew. Why bring it up? Washington is equidistant to E-ville AND Terre Haute. Which raises the question: Why do they have a stronger alliance to the E-ville metro area v. Terre Haute?



Why do you have a stronger alliance to West Terre Haute compared to Rosedale? Family maybe? Anything could tie the two .


----------



## Southgrad07

BudDawgII said:


> Are u serious---its only ten miles more to THaute!  :laugh:
> Don't think its a financial issue since they have three sons in the NBA!



Yeah I am.. Are You? It all came down to  what the Zellers wanted to do. If they would of chosen the hulman center then the games would of been against us. Roy Williams is on record as saying he scheduled a home and home with them because of Tyler Zeller. You can argue why IU would chose them over us when it came to Cody (weaker competition, newer arena, previous relationship after dealing with Tyler, idk) Fact is the only reason they got them to town is because of the Zeller boys. That wont be happening for a lonnnngg time. In the mean time you and bank can continue to bitch about how bad our scheduling is and how we should be lining up the blue bloods to play us.


----------



## BudDawgII

Southgrad07 said:


> Yeah I am.. Are You? It all came down to  what the Zellers wanted to do. If they would of chosen the hulman center then the games would of been against us. Roy Williams is on record as saying he scheduled a home and home with them because of Tyler Zeller. You can argue why IU would chose them over us when it came to Cody (weaker competition, newer arena, previous relationship after dealing with Tyler, idk) Fact is the only reason they got them to town is because of the Zeller boys. That wont be happening for a lonnnngg time. In the mean time you and bank can continue to bitch about how bad our scheduling is and how we should be lining up the blue bloods to play us.



LMAO---that's the point ---what did the Zeller family want---and why did they want it?  Indiana State never gave that family any love so why should they feel entitled to drive a whole ten more miles up the road!
Suggestion --do your homework before you raise your hand!oke: If you research it a little this is what you would find!  Yes, I'm not real excited about our overall non-conference schedule for a team that basically starts 4-5 seniors!  We came back from Alaska where u played below expectations only to have one week breaks between subpar competition.  However, did I not post today --after reviewing the posted schedule for next year--that IMO--that it looked pretty good!
Now get back in your "box"!  If your scared about playing tougher teams---then tell us your scared!::smack:


----------



## BankShot

Daveinth said:


> Why do you have a stronger alliance to West Terre Haute compared to Rosedale? Family maybe? Anything could tie the two .



I chose WTH because it's 1) rural-based 2) only 1 mi from TH and good highway access 3) cost effective.  
Never have had any relatives from WTH. Never had ROSEDALE relatives - hell, they were Otter Creek rivals. Family owned general stores in NTH & Burnett.

FYI, what ties Washington, IN to E-ville is 1) they were once in the 8th Legislative District w/ E-ville pre-reapportionment & merger w/ 7th District (Terre Haute) and 2) Hwy 57 is a direct link to E-ville grain & coal ports on Ohio River 3) E-ville media covers Washington Hatchet sports 4) Washington Regional for decades led to the E-ville HS Semistate.

Finally, the corpus of my argument which BudDawgII touches - TERRE HAUTE media has never shown any form of embracing Washington, IN...even though virtually the SAME travel distance.  Had this RIFT not existed, perhaps the Zeller's would've preferred HC & not Ford Center. But who's fault is this?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I know for a fact that Lansing tries everything he can think of to play as many "big boys" as he can get on the schedule.  And he's had buddies of his tell him all about how they would come to Terre Haute to play him when he got the job, only to get the big brush off when he calls them - every year.  (Cough, cough, Izzo, cough, cough). It has nothing to do with not wanting to play the best, it has everything to do with "big boys" not wanting to play ISU because we have this nasty habit of beating them.  That's why IU will never play us again, at least as long as Clappy is there.  UNC went to E'ville in part because it was a guaranteed big win.  We don't carry the cache of a Butler or Gonzaga, so the "big boys" generally won't bother.

Did you all know that Wichita had the opportunity to take part in the season opening series of games in Dallas this year?  They didn't get to participate because no "name" school would play them.  And it was a neutral court!  TV didn't want it without a "big boy" in it.  Was Wichita scared to play tougher teams?  Marshall called 'em all.  They all said no.  Was it because these schools were waiting for a call from ISU?  I doubt it.

Jim Crews is to be commended for bringing St. Louis here next year, as a favor to Greg.  Matt Painter and Greg worked out the series with Purdue because of the Scott brothers.  Without that family connection, you wouldn't see Purdue in Hulman Center.  The only BCS-type school in Indiana with the balls to play us the last few years has been Notre Dame.  Think Coach Brey will play us again?  Sure, in 2046.  (Btw, did anyone reading this ever think to send a note to Brey thanking him for agreeing to a great in state matchup?)

We get as good of a schedule as we can considering that the "big boys" won't touch us and we don't have the money to buy a bunch of home games.  Once again, just something to bitch about...


----------



## Southgrad07

BudDawgII said:


> LMAO---that's the point ---what did the Zeller family want---and why did they want it?  Indiana State never gave that family any love so why should they feel entitled to drive a whole ten more miles up the road!
> Suggestion --do your homework before you raise your hand!oke: If you research it a little this is what you would find!  Yes, I'm not real excited about our overall non-conference schedule for a team that basically starts 4-5 seniors!  We came back from Alaska where u played below expectations only to have one week breaks between subpar competition.  However, did I not post today --after reviewing the posted schedule for next year--that IMO--that it looked pretty good!
> Now get back in your "box"!  If your scared about playing tougher teams---then tell us your scared!::smack:



Ha your not even worth arguing with... goodnight


----------



## Daveinth

BankShot said:


> I chose WTH because it's 1) rural-based 2) only 1 mi from TH and good highway access 3) cost effective.
> Never have had any relatives from WTH. Never had ROSEDALE relatives - hell, they were Otter Creek rivals. Family owned general stores in NTH & Burnett.
> 
> FYI, what ties Washington, IN to E-ville is 1) they were once in the 8th Legislative District w/ E-ville pre-reapportionment & merger w/ 7th District (Terre Haute) and 2) Hwy 57 is a direct link to E-ville grain & coal ports on Ohio River 3) E-ville media covers Washington Hatchet sports 4) Washington Regional for decades led to the E-ville HS Semistate.
> 
> Finally, the corpus of my argument which BudDawgII touches - T*ERRE HAUTE media has never shown any form of embracing Washington, IN...even though virtually the SAME travel distance.  Had this RIFT not existed, perhaps the Zeller's would've preferred HC & not Ford Center. But who's fault is this?*



So your saying and let me get this right that because Jason Pensky and Rick Semmler gave no love to the Zellers then its Lansings fault we didnt lay IU or NC?


----------



## mohoops247

Daveinth said:


> So your saying and let me get this right that because Jason Pensky and Rick Semmler gave no love to the Zellers then its Lansings fault we didnt lay IU or NC?



I haven't read this whole thread and not sure how it pertains to 'Around the Valley' but wasn't Rick Semmler the MC for the big Cody Zeller college decision and get the first interview with him afterward? I remember watching the live stream of this online. So saying TH News gave the Zellers no love is not true. I remember tons of specials and interviews with the Zellers and Coach Miiller on local news over the years.


----------



## nwi stater

This thread is Bull Hockey..............................................................................
Let it DIE!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Mentioned in the MSU game thread:

Missouri State’s basketball road just got more difficult as it was determined the Bears will be without guard Marcus Marshall for an extended time due to impending knee surgery.

Marshall, the Bears’ leading scorer at 14.3 points per game, will undergo surgery on Wednesday for torn meniscus in his right knee. He suffered the injury late in Saturday’s overtime loss to Wichita State, limping to the sideline after fouling out.

Coach Paul Lusk said in a news release that a timetable for Marshall’s return is uncertain. Missouri State already is without senior forward Keith Pickens for at least two more weeks with a stress fracture in his right shin.

http://blogs.news-leader.com/msu/2014/01/14/bears-marshall-scheduled-for-knee-surgery/


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Mentioned in the MSU game thread:
> 
> Missouri State’s basketball road just got more difficult as it was determined the Bears will be without guard Marcus Marshall for an extended time due to impending knee surgery.
> 
> Marshall, the Bears’ leading scorer at 14.3 points per game, will undergo surgery on Wednesday for torn meniscus in his right knee. He suffered the injury late in Saturday’s overtime loss to Wichita State, limping to the sideline after fouling out.
> 
> Coach Paul Lusk said in a news release that a timetable for Marshall’s return is uncertain. Missouri State already is without senior forward Keith Pickens for at least two more weeks with a stress fracture in his right shin.
> 
> http://blogs.news-leader.com/msu/2014/01/14/bears-marshall-scheduled-for-knee-surgery/



Thank you Jason for providing some news that is relevant to the VALLEY and not the Zellers.


----------



## BallyPie

IndyTreeFan said:


> I know for a fact that Lansing tries everything he can think of to play as many "big boys" as he can get on the schedule.  And he's had buddies of his tell him all about how they would come to Terre Haute to play him when he got the job, only to get the big brush off when he calls them - every year.  (Cough, cough, Izzo, cough, cough). It has nothing to do with not wanting to play the best, it has everything to do with "big boys" not wanting to play ISU because we have this nasty habit of beating them.  That's why IU will never play us again, at least as long as Clappy is there.  UNC went to E'ville in part because it was a guaranteed big win.  We don't carry the cache of a Butler or Gonzaga, so the "big boys" generally won't bother.
> 
> Did you all know that Wichita had the opportunity to take part in the season opening series of games in Dallas this year?  They didn't get to participate because no "name" school would play them.  And it was a neutral court!  TV didn't want it without a "big boy" in it.  Was Wichita scared to play tougher teams?  Marshall called 'em all.  They all said no.  Was it because these schools were waiting for a call from ISU?  I doubt it.
> 
> Jim Crews is to be commended for bringing St. Louis here next year, as a favor to Greg.  Matt Painter and Greg worked out the series with Purdue because of the Scott brothers.  Without that family connection, you wouldn't see Purdue in Hulman Center.  The only BCS-type school in Indiana with the balls to play us the last few years has been Notre Dame.  Think Coach Brey will play us again?  Sure, in 2046.  (Btw, did anyone reading this ever think to send a note to Brey thanking him for agreeing to a great in state matchup?)
> 
> We get as good of a schedule as we can considering that the "big boys" won't touch us and we don't have the money to buy a bunch of home games.  Once again, just something to bitch about...




Anybody remember when we used to play DePaul at HC...??.....Dallas Comegys,  Rod Strickland, etc.......geez.....that just seems like a logical team we could get a Home and Home against.......just sayin'......


----------



## ISUCC

watching Bradley at WSU tonight on ESPN3, I hope we're ready for a full court press Saturday, WSU is pressing the he!! out of Bradley tonight and causing havoc for the Braves. I'm sure WSU is gonna throw everything but the kitchen sink at us Saturday as far as defense goes. Hopefully we can handle the press well.


----------



## pbutler218

So basicly WSU is doing to Bradley what we SHOULD have done to them.......Press full court!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuardShock

pbutler218 said:


> So basicly WSU is doing to Bradley what we SHOULD have done to them.......Press full court!!!!!!!!!



We do have some really athletic and fast players. Dawon, Jake, Manny, Khristian, Devonte. I think we can handle it. Especially between Dawon, Khristian and Devonte. I'm sure coaches are watching. Just gotta practice and be ready for it.


----------



## ISUCC

anyone else watching Creighton beat the he!! out of Butler tonight?? 53-24 CU leads at the half, CU shooting 68% from the field, they're hitting everything they throw up.


----------



## ISUCC

WSU up 72-44 on Bradley, safe to say they'll hold up their end of the deal and be 5-0 Saturday. 

SIU has cut the UNI lead to 3, 2 min. left in that one.


----------



## ISUCC

wow! TIE game at UNI with SIU, if UNI loses that game......ugh


----------



## Bluethunder

Need UNI to win, need some top 100 oponents in the Valley.


----------



## ISUCC

72-50 WSU wins easily over Bradley


----------



## ISUCC

SIU wins, holy cow, THAT is bad news for UNI folks.


----------



## BudDawgII

ISUCC said:


> WSU up 72-44 on Bradley, safe to say they'll hold up their end of the deal and be 5-0 Saturday.
> 
> SIU has cut the UNI lead to 3, 2 min. left in that one.



WS is playing everyone except the janitor tonight----


----------



## ISUCC

man, SIU winning at UNI just reaffirms you can never take any team for granted in conference play, whether it be a road or home game. Sheesh, UNI


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> SIU wins, holy cow, THAT is bad news for UNI folks.



That is bad news for us too.  Now a win over UNI doesn't help as much in the RPI and a loss would hurt even more!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> SIU wins, holy cow, THAT is bad news for UNI folks.



EARLY!!! Awfully early for you to be calling out bad news and good news. 

Let me be clear, UNI wasn't even close to being in the at large convo. They were going to have to win in SL anyway to Dance. They are still a top 3 team in the Valley. 

What do we always say? Toughest thing to do in sports is win on the road in college basketball. 

UNI will be fine. This win by Southern prolly hurts the Valley and ISU more than it helps us. Seperating us from 3rd places means NOTHING!!


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> That is bad news for us too.  Now a win over UNI doesn't help as much in the RPI and a loss would hurt even more!



true, but UNI is still gonna be a tough out, both in TH and there. We are 5-1 against them the last 6 games we've played them


----------



## ISUCC

my bad, the UNI-SIU game was at SIU, not UNI, I thought they were playing in Cedar Falls


----------



## treeman

looks like this season needs to be a 2 horse race for the title if the Valley wants to get 2 into the tourney.


----------



## GuardShock

I know UNI had a tough schedule but I was really surprised their RPI was so high. I'm also surprised that they lost tonight!


----------



## ISUCC

other games tonight, Drake at Loyola (picking Drake) and Evansville at Illinois State (picking ILS, Ballentine with 30+ points)


----------



## BudDawgII

IL State 42    UE 40 at halftime


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola just took the lead on Drake, 

UE and ILS in a good one at ILS! tied at 67


----------



## ISUCC

wow, Loyola up 10 now on Drake, Drake just folding here


----------



## ISUCC

and UE up 3 with :30 left at ILS


----------



## ISUCC

Drake goes from having a 51-45 lead to trailing 68-56 at Loyola, holy cow


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> wow, Loyola up 10 now on Drake, Drake just folding here



The Loyola road game worries me a little. I think that's an up and coming team.


----------



## ISUCC

and ILS ties with a 3! 7.7 left, UE ball


----------



## ISUCC

meistro said:


> The Loyola road game worries me a little. I think that's an up and coming team.



I agree, but I still think we win big there.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> Drake goes from having a 51-45 lead to trailing 68-56 at Loyola, holy cow



What I tell you last night?

Hard to win on the road in college baskeball... 

Why do these things come as a surprise to you?


----------



## ISUCC

and at ILS, we have OT, wow.


----------



## BudDawgII

Overtime---IL state and UE


----------



## ISUCC

and Drake loses at Loyola, Loyola now 2-3, Drake 1-4 and looking like a Thursday team. Drake really folded big time tonight. OT underway at ILS, ILS scores first


----------



## mohoops247

Loyola 70 Drake 60 Final


----------



## ISUCC

and Ballentine misses the last shot to win, ILS wins 79-78


----------



## BudDawgII

ILs state wins 79 to 78


----------



## BudDawgII

BudDawgII said:


> ILs state wins 79 to 78



Tough road loss for the young Aces!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> and Ballentine misses the last shot to win, ILS wins 79-78



Does E'ville know how to shoot anything other than a three?  Down one, with the ball, and Ballentine shoots a three?  Geez, drive the lane for pity sake...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bradley up on SIU in the second half. 47-44.


----------



## dino

I might be rooting for siu...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bradley is going to hold on to win it. SIU is really bad. They have NO shooters.


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State @ UNI on ESPNU right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI passing the ball really well. Not looking forward to that game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Around the Valley*



Jason Svoboda said:


> UNI passing the ball really well. Not looking forward to that game.



They spread you out don't they... 5 around the outside. 

Gotta defend them and pressure the ball Bears not doing that well. UT UK game much more entertaining.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> They spread you out don't they... 5 around the outside.
> 
> Gotta defend them and pressure the ball Bears not doing that well. UT UK game much more entertaining.



Yeah, although when they go away from their bigs, they seem to struggle. It will be really important for us to try to get Tuttle or Buss into foul trouble or do our best to take them out of the offensive gameplan. Bears have done that the last 6 minutes and are right back into it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

UNI 39, Bears 36 at the half. 

Bears roaring back after being down like 13-15 points.


----------



## ISUCC

going down to the wire here at UNI, 1 point game, 8:17


----------



## ISUCC

UNI outlasts MSU at UNI 94 to 89


----------



## Sycamore Proud

One of the good parts of that broadcast was the frequent mentions of the WSU vs ISU game to follow at 4.  Free pr on a national broadcast is some the best pr available.


----------



## ISUCC

Evansville defeats Loyola 53-48


----------



## ISUCC

Illinois State is just CRUSHING Drake in the first half in Des Moines. They're playing well


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State defeats Evansville by 3 (64-61) at home.  That is a good result for us.  The Bears currently sitting around 78 in the latest RPI, need them to get back in the top 75 to make our win against them look better.


----------



## ISUCC

Tonight

WSU beats ILS

Bradley beats UNI

Drake beats SIU

Indiana State beats Loyola


----------



## RoyalShock

Here is the only highlight necessary from the WSU vs. ISUr game, courtesy of Tekele Cotton:


----------



## BudDawgII

RoyalShock said:


> Here is the only highlight necessary from the WSU vs. ISUr game, courtesy of Tekele Cotton:



Now that's what I call a DIV 1 drive to the basket!   Notice the passion-----?


----------



## Bluethunder

I think Golden said it best......"Cotton's dunk was pretty good, if you didn't watch Dwayne Lathan make it routine for three years."

Personal favorite was DL's dunk over Mo. State his senior year towards the end of the game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Mine was the "chestnuts" dunk on Carlton Fay.


----------



## BudDawgII

Jason Svoboda said:


> Mine was the "chestnuts" dunk on Carlton Fay.



Sweet----I'm coming over you and there's not a damn thing you can do about it!:silenced:


----------



## Bluethunder

I said Mo. State, but it was against Southern Illinois (right colors, wrong name).  Good catch Jason.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> I said Mo. State, but it was against Southern Illinois (right colors, wrong name).  Good catch Jason.



I think Missouri State was the game he had the 1/2 court alley oop so it could have easily been that one, too.


----------



## GuardShock

Well today we have 4 games on tap.

Northern Iowa @ Loyola at 4:00pm On ESPN3

Illinois State @ Indiana State at 6:00pm 

Southern Illinois @ Missouri State at 8:00pm On ESPN3

Wichita State @ Drake at 8:00pm.

I'm picking Loyola over Northern Iowa because I see that they are pretty bad on the road and lost to SIU and Bradley on the road. SIU won't be enough to over power Missouri State at home. Wichita should win handily over Drake. Lastly I say the Sycamores by 8 69-61.


----------



## BudDawgII

GuardShock said:


> Well today we have 4 games on tap.
> 
> Northern Iowa @ Loyola at 4:00pm On ESPN3
> 
> Illinois State @ Indiana State at 6:00pm
> 
> Southern Illinois @ Missouri State at 8:00pm On ESPN3
> 
> Wichita State @ Drake at 8:00pm.
> 
> I'm picking Loyola over Northern Iowa because I see that they are pretty bad on the road and lost to SIU and Bradley on the road. SIU won't be enough to over power Missouri State at home. Wichita should win handily over Drake. Lastly I say the Sycamores by 8 69-61.



I'm going with Northern Iowa---Indiana State by 5 pts--Missouri State--and the Shockers by 14!


----------



## mohoops247

Loyola and Northern Iowa headed to OT!


----------



## Bluethunder

If Loyola hits their free throws they will win.  Up six with 28 seconds to go.


----------



## mohoops247

Ramblers defeat Northern Iowa 93-87 in OT. Doyle with 28 for Ramblers.


----------



## Bluethunder

Loyola is going to defeat UNI.  They are going to the line up five with only 8 seconds to go.

Big win for Loyola and tough loss for UNI.

This is why you never complain too much about a win on the road.

Loyola wins in overtime 93-87


----------



## ISUCC

SIU at MSU on espn3 now, it's at halftime

WSU up 6 at Drake, 1st half. WSU should win easily, 37-29 WSU at halftime


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State started out in an 8-0 hole to SIU, but goes into halftime up by two, 29-27.

Really need MSU to win.  Need a few more top 100 RPI teams on the schedule down the stretch, and with UNI losing today and at SIU, they may fall out of the top 100 now.


----------



## TreeTop

WSU vs Drake is also on ESPN3.  Not sure how I missed that.   Second half just started, WSU up by 8.


----------



## BudDawgII

Bluethunder said:


> Missouri State started out in an 8-0 hole to SIU, but goes into halftime up by two, 29-27.
> 
> Really need MSU to win.  Need a few more top 100 RPI teams on the schedule down the stretch, and with UNI losing today and at SIU, they may fall out of the top 100 now.



BT---again the bottom line is the MVC is down and sucks this year and not a damn thing we can do about it!


----------



## Bluethunder

BudDawgII said:


> BT---again the bottom line is the MVC is down and sucks this year and not a damn thing we can do about it!



True, it is not that strong, but if Illinois State (RPI 109), UNI (93) and Missouri State (77) can win and pull away from the pack, then any wins against them will help our profile and potential losses to each wont hurt us as much.  Most people don't consider our loss at Tulsa to be a bad loss because it was on a neutral court and their RPI is around 115.  The more top 100 wins we can have the better, and if teams in the MVC keeps beating each other in the 3rd-10th spots then we wont have the chances for more RPI improving wins.   

We want a few teams to pull away from the pack, not have everyone lumped together.


----------



## Bluethunder

MSU hangs on to win 69-63 against the Salukis


----------



## sycamorebacker

Blake Simmons is averaging 35.9 mpg in conference.


----------



## agrinut

sycamorebacker said:


> Blake Simmons is averaging 35.9 mpg in conference.



He is averaging 1/35 of the skill possessed by most D1 players.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley at Evansville at 2pm today, on fox college sports atlantic and ESPN3. Big battle with Thursday implications


----------



## BrokerZ

30-20 Eville at the half.  Just a horrible, horrible basketball game so far.


----------



## ISUCC

hoping UE wins here.


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> hoping UE wins here.



I don't see a way they lose. Bradley was wretched in the first half.


----------



## Bluethunder

I thought the Bradley-Evansville game was ugly until I wached the Indiana - Illinois game.  

Yikes!


----------



## BudDawgII

Bluethunder said:


> I thought the Bradley-Evansville game was ugly until I wached the Indiana - Illinois game.
> 
> Yikes!



I was there and yes the first half was pretty ugly.  However, was also at the ISU / Bradley game a few weeks back and you may recall it was equally as ugly and low scoring!
Not sure if its something about the match ups with Bradley that pulls out the ugly in teams or if the MVC is just overall pretty ugly this year!
Go Trees!  Go Aces! Go Hoosiers !  Pretty good weekend for Indiana teams!


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola at #4 WSU at the top of the hour, this one's gonna get ugly and be over fast

On ESPN3 also


----------



## ISUCC

34-16 WSU leads in the 1st half, ugly stuff for Loyola


----------



## ISUCC

also, Ron Baker was really limping last time he left the floor


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISUCC said:


> also, Ron Baker was really limping last time he left the floor



Hope he okay! I want a full strength Shox team here on feb. 5 and I think Baker is a good ball player. 

Kyle Korver Hybrid type player.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU's @AceTheFireman told me media requests are far more than usual for ISU-WSU next week. Might even have to dust off the upper press box.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) January 29, 2014


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Hope he okay! I want a full strength Shox team here on feb. 5 and I think Baker is a good ball player.
> 
> Kyle Korver Hybrid type player.



Yup, don't want any excuses should we win.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola is kind of hanging around at WSU tonight, they're only down 10 with 3:54 to go, they're playing much better than we did there.

Glad we are done with Loyola


----------



## ISUCC

Shox win 57-45, if they can get past Evansville in Wichita, then we have the #3 team in the nation coming to ISU.


----------



## ISUCC

meanwhile, gawd it stinks Notre Dame is so bad, they're not even gonna be a .500 club when all is said and done


----------



## ISUCC

4 games tonight

ISU as SIU (on ESPN3)
UE at UNI (ESPN3)
MSU at Drake (ESPN3)
ILS at Bradley no TV unless local


----------



## skdent1414

Have we ever had a top 5 ranked team come to the Hulman Center? I'm assuming Wichita will be either 3-4 when they play us. I don't really know where to find this information.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Given the success the MVC has had over the past 6 - 8 years in the NCAA (and its been pretty good -- two teams in the Sweet 16 a few years ago and WSU in Final Four last year) the conference has sure been down in national Tv coverage.  Doesn't seem like nearly as many ESPN and ESPN2 games this year.  While the ESPN3 online thing is better than nothing I wouldn't really consider that to be a national telecast.  Even Wichita has barely made the cut this year.  Its frustrating to pick up the Saturday sports section in the newspaper, see 15 - 16 TV games listed, and not one of them involving MVC schools.

Creighton must be loving their move -- the Jays are on national TV it seems every week !

By the way, I don't think we've ever had a Top 5 team come into Hulman Center ..................maybe UCLA at the old Arena in the 60's ?  Was IU ranked very high when they visited a couple of times (both losses for them) ?  Man, there better be 8500 - 9000 + in their next Wednesday ! ! !


----------



## Bally #50

*WBB: By the way, I don't think we've ever had a Top 5 team come into Hulman Center ..................maybe UCLA at the old Arena in the 60's ? Was IU ranked very high when they visited a couple of times (both losses for them) ? Man, there better be 8500 - 9000 + in their next Wednesday ! ! !*

I asked this earlier but has ANYONE seen any kind of promotion being touted for this game, other than the "wear blue" plea from the Forest, as I also predicted? I am dumbfounded that at least as I can see it, the game is a week away and 'nada" is happening to promote it. It will be the biggest crowd of the year, without saying, but why not attempt to fill the place? I do not get it.


----------



## treeman

I would love for the MVC to strike up a deal with FS1. yeah it's no espn, fox, CBS, but it is national and does a very good job. i probably have watched 5-6 big east games this year just flipping through the channels and seeing a basketball game on FS1.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #47 said:


> *WBB: By the way, I don't think we've ever had a Top 5 team come into Hulman Center ..................maybe UCLA at the old Arena in the 60's ? Was IU ranked very high when they visited a couple of times (both losses for them) ? Man, there better be 8500 - 9000 + in their next Wednesday ! ! !*
> 
> I asked this earlier but has ANYONE seen any kind of promotion being touted for this game, other than the "wear blue" plea from the Forest, as I also predicted? I am dumbfounded that at least as I can see it, the game is a week away and 'nada" is happening to promote it. It will be the biggest crowd of the year, without saying, but why not attempt to fill the place? I do not get it.



If the early weather reports come to be, there will either A) be no game next Wednesday, or B) no one will be able to get there anyway.  I really, really hope these early forecasts are wrong.  If I have to miss this game because of more freakin' snow, I'm going postal!!!


----------



## Bally #50

IndyTreeFan said:


> If the early weather reports come to be, there will either A) be no game next Wednesday, or B) no one will be able to get there anyway.  I really, really hope these early forecasts are wrong.  If I have to miss this game because of more freakin' snow, I'm going postal!!!


ITF, I am not sure what forecast you have seen but I checked TWC, Accu-Weather and WeatherBug and I am not seeing any kind of weather issue on any of those sites for the 5th, Accu-Weather usually being the most accurate. That said, my geography/weather degree at ISU taught me long ago that ANY forecast seven days out is a "guess" at best and I wouldn't put too much credence in whatever you heard that long-term.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #47 said:


> ITF, I am not sure what forecast you have seen but I checked TWC, Accu-Weather and WeatherBug and I am not seeing any kind of weather issue on any of those sites for the 5th, Accu-Weather usually being the most accurate. That said, my geography/weather degree at ISU taught me long ago that ANY forecast seven days out is a "guess" at best and I wouldn't put too much credence in whatever you heard that long-term.



I've seen some long range models indicating the possibility of 15" throughout the central part of Indiana, including Terre Haute and Indy.  EURO and GFS are the two I've seen.  They don't mean much to me.  I just hope they're wrong...


----------



## BudDawgII

Bally #47 said:


> ITF, I am not sure what forecast you have seen but I checked TWC, Accu-Weather and WeatherBug and I am not seeing any kind of weather issue on any of those sites for the 5th, Accu-Weather usually being the most accurate. That said, my geography/weather degree at ISU taught me long ago that ANY forecast seven days out is a "guess" at best and I wouldn't put too much credence in whatever you heard that long-term.


All I'm seeing is snow showers and near zero temps wed evening!


----------



## Bally #50

Never heard of them. The odds are slim and none if the big three don't show anything but a long-term forecast 7 days out is almost a roll of the dice, no matter who predicts it.


----------



## Bally #50

BudDawgII said:


> All I'm seeing is snow showers and near zero temps wed evening!



That's what I saw too!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Bally #47 said:


> Never heard of them. The odds are slim and none if the big three don't show anything but a long-term forecast 7 days out is almost a roll of the dice, no matter who predicts it.



I'm good with you being right!  I've just seen numerous postings about it on Facebook, probably not the best weather prediction system!  No snow!  No snow!  No snow!!!


----------



## Bluethunder

IndyTreeFan said:


> I've seen some long range models indicating the possibility of 15" throughout the central part of Indiana, including Terre Haute and Indy.  EURO and GFS are the two I've seen.  They don't mean much to me.  I just hope they're wrong...



Maybe it will be like the game a few years ago against the Shockers were the ice hit the day off, and they played the game with abot 150 people in the crowd.  I remember listening to it on the radio and you could hear everything in the Hulman Center.  Coaches yelling, shoes squeaking, every foul called and the refs explination,  was kind of freaky.


----------



## BudDawgII

Bluethunder said:


> Maybe it will be like the game a few years ago against the Shockers were the ice hit the day off, and they played the game with abot 150 people in the crowd.  I remember listening to it on the radio and you could hear everything in the Hulman Center.  Coaches yelling, shoes squeaking, every foul called and the refs explination,  was kind of freaky.



Wow--just think of the loss of revenue--should that happen this year!


----------



## BudDawgII

UNI 54---UE 43 at half   Ballentine has 24 pts!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

*Aces at Shockers*

Aces were up 15 pts up but now only 6 with 5:20 remaining in 1st half. Marshall called for the press which rattled the Aces.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Aces were up 15 pts up but now only 6 with 5:20 remaining in 1st half. Marshall called for the press which rattled the Aces.



Aces shooting 60%. That'll do it. 

Now they have 8 turnovers and that got WSU back into the game. Shox shooting 35%.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Zone working great against Shox. If we don't employ it, there is some explaining to do.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, it was a good effort Aces.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Missouri State is up on Bradley by 4 at the half.

2 other games getting ready to tip.


----------



## BudDawgII

Aces hit their first eight shots--and got up 15 points before fading under full court pressure of the Shockers!  They are down six at half and are getting homered with foul disparity!  Aces in foul trouble!
This shocker team can be beat by the Trees.  If we play with this level of fight and desire!


----------



## bluestreak

Jason Svoboda said:


> Zone working great against Shox. If we don't employ it, there is some explaining to do.



We used the zone extensively against them last year.


----------



## BudDawgII

Aces gave em a great first half but now they are fading bad under pressure!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wichita State 81, Evansville 67.
Missouri State 74, Bradley 61.
Illinois State 75, Drake 57

Loyola and SIU knotted at 69 with :16 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wow, O'Leary fouls on a 3 point shot with 1 second left on the clock. Smithpeters knocks 2 down and misses last and we're headed to OT.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like SIU is gonna win this one. Hinton's crew is rolling after going to the youth movement.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like SIU is gonna win this one. Hinton's crew is rolling after going to the youth movement.



He'll have them winning big in no time.  Guy's a hell of a coach.


----------



## SubGod22

BudDawgII said:


> Aces hit their first eight shots--and got up 15 points before fading under full court pressure of the Shockers!  They are down six at half and are getting homered with foul disparity!  Aces in foul trouble!
> This shocker team can be beat by the Trees.  If we play with this level of fight and desire!


Just because there's a foul desparity doesn't mean there was any homering going on. Aces/DJ simply settled for jump shots while WSU attacked the paint. That typically leads to more fouls against one team than the other. 

DJ is one hell of a shooter though and hit a number of shots with a hand in his face. The kid doesn't need much room. If Evansville ever surrounds him with talent and maybe runs something other than 13 picks to get him a shot they may one day be good and win consistently. 

Looking forward to the game tomorrow. Sadly, unless school is cancelled which I doubt happens, I'll be watching on the DVR after class. Been looking forward to this game though for some time.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU up TWENTY! Yes, 20, on Drake in the 1st half AT Drake, on espn3


----------



## ISUCC

Drake had cut the lead to 8, but it's now at 13 again


----------



## ISUCC

SIU wins 74-58, 1st 3 game MVC win streak since 2008


----------



## pbutler218

Wow.... I think we all might have underestimated SIU a bit??


----------



## GuardShock

pbutler218 said:


> Wow.... I think we all might have underestimated SIU a bit??



It does seem normal that mid pack teams run into a wall during the last 1/3 of the conference while the bottom half normally pick it up. SIU is YOUNG and Hinson isn't a bad coach by any means. They've obviously started to turn it around. At least if we were gonna lose to them, it was on the road.


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley at Loyola on ESPN3 for those who enjoy their MVC hoops


----------



## ISUCC

63-54 Bradley wins at Loyola, 1st road win for BU this season. Pretty much means Loyola will be a Thursday team. LUC, Drake, and UE all have just 3 wins in MVC play. All 3-8 now


----------



## TreeTop

Third place Missouri State has a tough game on the road against SIU today, at 7pm EST on ESPN3.  Pretty big game, a 6-5 team vs a 5-6 team.


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State v. Southern Illinois on FoxSports Midwest at 7pm,  Wichita State v. Northern Iowa at 9pm on ESPN 2.


----------



## BudDawgII

SIU is looking good and playing hard---now into the second half with SIU leading MS 44 to 33 with about 15 minutes to go!
Say what you want but Hinson is a solid coach and has brought this team back from a dismal start!
A win by SIU would give us a little more breathing room in that second place slot!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SIU pounding Missouri State. MSU should have never quit taking it to the hoop. They had like half the team in foul trouble.


----------



## BudDawgII

SIU 72--MS 54!   WS & NI tied up at 17 with 12 min to go in first half!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hope WSU rolls them. Since WSU is a loss of ours and UNI isn't, we need WSU to keep winning to boost our resume.


----------



## ISUCC

agreed, rooting for WSU all the way here. Need them to win out then have us beat them in St. Louis. 

Pretty good game here so far. But ya gotta admit, WSU is the rolling rock star caravan of the MVC, the arena at UNI is sold out and loud, just like it was in TH last Weds.


----------



## TreeTop

Thank you SIU.


----------



## ISUCC

Quabachi said:


> Thank you SIU.



we can't let SIU beat us at home, we just don't match up well with them for some reason.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

We need the Shockers to lose only one game this season--Arch Madness to US.

We need SIU to lose 1 or 2 games in the remainder of this season--Arch ;Madness to US.

We need to win each game one at a time--no looking ahead, just one game at a time.


----------



## TreeTop

Could this WSU/UNI game BE anymore like the WSU/ISU game.  Pretty interesting.  Go Panthers!


----------



## ISUCC

Quabachi said:


> Could this WSU/UNI game BE anymore like the WSU/ISU game.  Pretty interesting.  Go Panthers!



totally agree, it's EXACTLY like our game with WSU, UNI is hanging around, they just can't get over the hump! And now WSU starts extending it's lead.

need WSU to win though, not UNI


----------



## TreeTop

ISUCC said:


> need WSU to win though, not UNI



I don't want any team to go undefeated in the MoVal.....I like that ISU was the last to do it.

And while I realize I'm in the minority on this board, I also like that the Hoosiers were the last to go undefeated and win the NCAA....I don't want WSU or Syracuse to do that either.


----------



## Bluethunder

Explain to me again why it is so beneficial to ISU to have Wichita State win again?  There RPI isn't going to go much higher than what it is, and had UNI won it could help them get back towards the top 100 in RPI which would help our resume to have another top 100 victory.

Not trying to argue, just trying to figure out how I am looking at this wrong?


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> Explain to me again why it is so beneficial to ISU to have Wichita State win again?  There RPI isn't going to go much higher than what it is, and had UNI won it could help them get back towards the top 100 in RPI which would help our resume to have another top 100 victory.
> 
> Not trying to argue, just trying to figure out how I am looking at this wrong?



At this point I don't think it matters. UNI or any other valley team at this point has put themselves in such a position that no matter what they do they wont be considered a good "resume" win.  Top 100 is nice but you really need 2 or 3 top 50 wins to even be in consideration. No valley teams can get that high. Therefore Im pulling for the shoxs to run the table until the finals. That way a win there would mean even more attention for our program. Hell in defeat we were on sportscenter, sportsnation, SVP radio, lead topic on Indy radio,  and highlights of the game on college gameday yesterday. Not to mention the nation got to see a full and rocking HC on display on fox sports midwest and/or espn 3. Now think if the shoxs are 33-0 heading into sunday at the arch against us?? What type of media coverage would that national CBS game garner for us?? That's why im rooting for them over teams like UNI.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Explain to me again why it is so beneficial to ISU to have Wichita State win again?  There RPI isn't going to go much higher than what it is, and had UNI won it could help them get back towards the top 100 in RPI which would help our resume to have another top 100 victory.
> 
> Not trying to argue, just trying to figure out how I am looking at this wrong?



If for some way the Sycamores won out and we happened to lose to them for a third time, do you want the Shockers to have a single digit RPI or would you prefer it be lower on Selection Sunday? Everything has to be looked at if you were on the bubble going into Selection Sunday. Top 100 wins would be nice but I prefer our losses to be as pristine as possible since most of our top wins are no longer considered as such.


----------



## ISUCC

UNI fans saying the same thing we (and every other team fans) said after losing to WSU at home, "need that type of crowd EVERY game", "if we played like that every game we'd be 2nd in the MVC" and on and on, pretty funny. WSU gets everyone's best shot!


----------



## POGO

All of the venues have really been good when WSU visits.  I have seen the most coverage on InSt and UNI and both were really rocking types of atmospheres.  Lynch and his people are to be commended for energizing the students for the WSU game and it looks like the old farts (like me) enjoyed the atmosphere if not the outcome.  That is the type of atmosphere that recruits love to see on their visits.  Its not just the staff that recruits but every butt in their seats at every game no matter who the opponent is.  Good luck the rest of the way until we meet again.  Roy Rogers tribute.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola is crushing Illinois State by 16

Bradley by 14 over Evansville


----------



## ISUCC

so if Loyola and Bradley win today that means only TWO teams will be over .500 in MVC play, us and WSU. We'd be up 3 games on 3rd place. And UNI will be in 7th place with a 5-7 MVC record. The MVC is just nuts as always.

Bradley is playing much better, we need to be prepared for our game at BU and our home game vs. SIU, both those teams are getting pretty good as the season wears on.


----------



## treeman

what i've noticed from the MVC the past 3-4 years. anyone can beat anyone on any given night. there is always a clear 1 or 2 best teams in the league. everything else is a clusterf***


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> what i've noticed from the MVC the past 3-4 years. anyone can beat anyone on any given night. there is always a clear 1 or 2 best teams in the league. everything else is a clusterf***



and all this mediocrity is hurting the MVC getting multiple NCAA bids IMO, we need 2-3 teams to be head and shoulders above the other 7 teams. And those 3 teams at the top need good non conference wins.


----------



## GuardShock

ISUCC said:


> Bradley is playing much better, we need to be prepared for our game at BU and our home game vs. SIU, both those teams are getting pretty good as the season wears on.



I'm gonna disagree with you on the premises that outside of Us and WSU, nobody can win on the road. I believe we can roll in there and beat them by atleast 5. Bradley lost to Missouri State twice and we rolled MSU. I'm not as worried as you might be.

On the other hand, SIU is on a 4 win streak right now. Good thing they play WSU next and then us at home. If it were on the road again I might be worried, but at home. AS LONG AS WE PROMOTE and get people in the seats. We should be okay.

Seating today. Terre Haute filled the stands well, the students sucked.


----------



## dino

Northern Iowa sitting as a Thursday night team if these scores hold up today. Probably won't last too long.


----------



## bent20

GuardShock said:


> I'm gonna disagree with you on the premises that outside of Us and WSU, nobody can win on the road. I believe we can roll in there and beat them by atleast 5. Bradley lost to Missouri State twice and we rolled MSU. I'm not as worried as you might be.
> 
> On the other hand, SIU is on a 4 win streak right now. Good thing they play WSU next and then us at home. If it were on the road again I might be worried, but at home. AS LONG AS WE PROMOTE and get people in the seats. We should be okay.
> 
> Seating today. Terre Haute filled the stands well, the students sucked.



I've seen enough MVC road games to know we can never just roll into a place and expect a win, not even in a down year.

Not surprised about the students. We need to win consistently to get them there consistently. Need more big games, more games drawing national attention before they'll commit. Too bad, but never changes.


----------



## ISUCC

Loyola beats ILS by 10

Bradley destroys Evansville by 17


----------



## Eleven

ISUCC said:


> Bradley destroys Evansville by 17



Next Bradley game will NOT be easy.
2-3 zone gives us fits (did again today)...


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Eleven said:


> Next Bradley game will NOT be easy.
> 2-3 zone gives us fits (did again today)...



Move the ball quickly don't massage & dribble it and if it goes inside throw it back out EVERYTIME!  Have seen enough of the point blank misses inside and losing the ball when it goes in there.  Some of our guys can still drive against a zone, can't they?


----------



## ISUCC

Eleven said:


> *Next Bradley game will NOT be easy.*
> 2-3 zone gives us fits (did again today)...



totally agree, and will not be surprised the least bit if we lose, a la SIU all over


----------



## GuardShock

I just don't see that we will lose to them. It might not of been high intensity today, but we got those 50/50 balls, we got those steals, those blocked shots, AND played great defense. Everyone is just down and I don't get it. Yes our shots were not falling well tonight, but we have proved and proved and proved again that we can make those shots. Manny was pumped and had a great first half and then Khristian finished it well in the second half. There was effort tonight, it just wasn't flashy. Stop being so down.

I almost think this whole site is more down then the team about losing to WSU.. And we don't even play the game.


----------



## BudDawgII

Eleven said:


> Next Bradley game will NOT be easy.
> 2-3 zone gives us fits (did again today)...


As you may recall--when we played them at home---it wasn't easy--and we barely hung on for the win!  it was an ugly game--like todays--but we hung on for the W!
Obviously.....its better to win ugly ---then not win at all.  Just frustrates the hell out of me.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SIU/WSU on ESPN3 if anyone is bored.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SIU running the zone on WSU and really frustrating them. They have Jackson at the top of the zone and he is anticipating everything. 

10-7 Salukis with 11:53 left in the first half.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Henson can get it done baby! People love to hate, but he can coach the big games like a dog!


----------



## Southgrad07

SIU looks really good. Still low on height and depth, but man Henson has those kids fighting hard. This is not the same team that lost so many games early in the season. Their Soph. and Fr have really stepped it up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> SIU looks really good. Still low on height and depth, but man Henson has those kids fighting hard. This is not the same team that lost so many games early in the season. Their Soph. and Fr have really stepped it up.



Heck 3 of their last 4 strait wins have been by double digits - they've been killing people! Got them believing in themselves for sure.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Heck 3 of their last 4 strait wins have been by double digits - they've been killing people! Got them believing in themselves for sure.



Confidence is a powerful thing. Someone needs to head down to Carbondale for ISU.... Go ahead and have them bottle that stuff up and send it to Gant and Odum's doorstep.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Henson can get it done baby! People love to hate, but he can coach the big games like a dog!





Southgrad07 said:


> SIU looks really good. Still low on height and depth, but man Henson has those kids fighting hard. This is not the same team that lost so many games early in the season. Their Soph. and Fr have really stepped it up.



It's funny how the media and others absolutely dogged him for his presser awhile back, eh? Seems like that lit a fire under their asses.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's funny how the media and others absolutely dogged him for his presser awhile back, eh? Seems like that lit a fire under their asses.



Never had a problem with it. Nothing wrong with calling a spade a spade. Either the kids man up or ship out. Easy way to figure out who is mentality tough and who is not. Not a great method to use non stop but a well  timed public ass chewing is effective. Most of the time i like that lansing lays on the sword for his guys when they play poorly, but every once in awhile its nice to have a coach who will tell it like it is.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Smithpeters is a liability out there for SIU. Whatever our game plan is, it better aim at taking advantage of him somehow.


----------



## ISUCC

man, would that not just be something if SIU were to win this game, I don't think they will but they look good. SIU is the LAST team I'd pick to beat SIU


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Van Vleet called for an offensive push off. :shocked:


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Van Vleet called for an offensive push off. :shocked:



I can recall at least 3 of those that should of been called in our 2 games against them. Good to see him finally be called for it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Boy, SIU goes away from Beane and they're quickly down 9. Desmar, Beane kept you in this game... FEED HIM.


----------



## BallyPie

Love the way SIU crashes the Offensive boards......but we need to make them pay for that by trying to get some buckets in transition........I feel like I'm scouting SIU for us.....


----------



## BallyPie

SIU is looking good.....we might see these guys on Sat in St Louis.....


----------



## BallyPie

Wichita went zone late and SIU didn't know how to attack it on the last couple of possessions....


----------



## GuardShock

So we should go zone against SIU? Wichita just proved it worked.


----------



## BankShot

Gotta luv Hinson's gift of gab...

"There's a reason they're 26-0. They're damn good!" Hinson said. "But they made shots and that crowd just went nuts, and we came down and said, `*Hey, it's close to April 15. We'll just give you the ball and we'll get a tax deduction!"*

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=400500112


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GuardShock said:


> So we should go zone against SIU? Wichita just proved it worked.



Without a doubt. WSU didn't in the first half and SIU got right to the rim at will -- Beane especially.


----------



## BallyPie

WS looked a little tired towards the end of that game.......I'm wondering if the amount of minutes that the starting five has put in this year is starting to wear on them.

UPSET ALERT on Sunday.......UE seems to somehow play WS tough....beat them twice last year.......could rise to the occasion.


----------



## BankShot

BallyPie said:


> ...UPSET ALERT on Sunday.......UE seems to somehow play WS tough....beat them twice last year.......could rise to the occasion.



That funny, BP!:thumbsup:

You're starting to sound like an early-season BudDawgII...


----------



## BudDawgII

BankShot said:


> That funny, BP!:thumbsup:
> 
> You're starting to sound like an early-season BudDawgII...



LMAO BankShot as I recall u were trash talking last year as well---but failed to mention that UE defeated WS--two times--yes--home and away!ointandlaugh:
Maybe that cold weather in WTH has resulted in a memory loss!
Not likely to pull the upset I agree--but that's why you play the game!  :geezer:


----------



## BankShot

BudDawgII said:


> LMAO BankShot as I recall u were trash talking last year as well---but failed to mention that UE defeated WS--two times--yes--home and away!ointandlaugh:
> Maybe that cold weather in WTH has resulted in a memory loss!
> Not likely to pull the upset I agree--but that's why you play the game!  :geezer:



Curious if you've seen any "missing corvettes" in SW IN? You outa pass this on to the Kessinger kid that's considering life in Bowling Green/WKU. Tell him he might need a mining light:shocked2: to read his class schedule!  

http://www.courier-journal.com/arti...lling-into-National-Corvette-Museum-sink-hole


----------



## ISUCC

tonight

UNI beat Loyola

MSU beat Drake

UE is in OT with ILS after blowing a 25 point 2nd half lead


----------



## BankShot

1:19 left in #1 OT - 98-98 UE/IL St

One of BudDawgII's "defensive struggles"...:disturbed:


----------



## ISUCC

98-98 in Evansville, wow! 1:00 in OT


----------



## ISUCC

Wow, UE gonna pull this win out, 104-98 with :09 left


----------



## ISUCC

and that's a final, UE wins by 6


----------



## BankShot

4 Redtird's flushed via fouls...the ol' E-ville mystique! Thought Emge (Ft Branch) went out of business...I can still smell the home cooking!

Ballentine 20-25 FT's...


----------



## Bally #50

That certainly favors us. Nice win by E-ville, however schitzo they are.


----------



## Bluethunder

If memory serves me correctly, the first time these two met in Normal earlier this season it went to overtime too.

Hope they meet up in the first round in St. Louis, would be a hell of a game.


----------



## BudDawgII

Strange game for sure----a ton of scoring --and plenty of action.  It sure wasn't boring and indeed was one crazy game.  The UE team has little depth on the bench and thus the load of minutes on the starters really shows as they play well in the first half but really fade in the second half as they wear down.
Oh well---BS---has been bitching for years about the low scoring--no action--games in the MVC so Marty gave him a little NBA action and what does he do---hibernates in his cave---unable to get out of his rocker!


----------



## BankShot

BudDawgII said:


> Strange game for sure----a ton of scoring --and plenty of action.  It sure wasn't boring and indeed was one crazy game.  The UE team has little depth on the bench and thus the load of minutes on the starters really shows as they play well in the first half but really fade in the second half as they wear down.
> Oh well---BS---has been bitching for years about the low scoring--no action--games in the MVC so Marty gave him a little NBA action and what does he do---*hibernates in his cave---*unable to get out of his rocker!



From the attendance #'s @ Ford Center last night, looks like a few others in the E-ville Metro area must also be "hibernating!" :freaked:


----------



## dino

What the hell is Illinois state wearing? Looks like they are squad who plays against the Harlem globe trotters. Game is on fox sports Midwest


----------



## ISUCC

dino said:


> What the hell is Illinois state wearing? Looks like they are squad who plays against the Harlem globe trotters. Game is on fox sports Midwest



no shit! Those uni's look AWFUL, Harlem Globetrotter-like


----------



## meistro

dino said:


> What the hell is Illinois state wearing? Looks like they are squad who plays against the Harlem globe trotters. Game is on fox sports Midwest



Those are awful!


----------



## ISUCC

Those ugly uni's must have worked, ILS wins easily over Bradley

Drake handling Loyola in Des Moines, 

UNI @ MSU on ESPNU


----------



## GuardShock

UNI @ MSU 

2:07 left in the first
UNI 30 - MSU 17.


----------



## bent20

A Missouri State loss tonight means the best anyone else can do is tie us for second place in the conference.


----------



## GuardShock

bent20 said:


> A Missouri State loss tonight means the best anyone else can do is tie us for second place in the conference.



THAT'S CRAZY! Although I love seeing us separated from everyone else. 20-6...Sounds wonderful.


----------



## sycamore_21

If Missouri state loses only us and Wichita have winning records in the conference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State has come back to make it a game, UNI leads 51-47 with a little over five minutes to play.


----------



## GuardShock

56-49 MSU at the line for 2. 2 minutes left.


----------



## GuardShock

UNI is gonna lose this on free throws


----------



## Bluethunder

UNI takes lead on a tip in with one second, and wins 60-58.


----------



## GuardShock

Tuttle is a beast. UNI 60, MSU 58. .1 seconds left

UNI wins. WOOOOWWWWW! Full 4 game lead on 3rd in the valley. We can win these next 4! Then meat WSU at Arch Madness. We are way better than these teams.


----------



## Bally #50

Thanks for the update. That is HUGE. Somehow there must be some destiny in this wild and crazy year in the MoVal. It has been a long-time since two teams separated themselves from the pack like this. Glad we are one of the two, that's for sure. Keep winning Trees, one game at a time.


----------



## BallyPie

UE playing same kinda game as we did with WS......so for......


----------



## ISUCC

WSU looking good as  usual, I expect them to cruise the rest of the way, 

and in other news Creighton is DESTROYING #6 Villanova AGAIN right now on Fox


----------



## BallyPie

UE hanging tough....


----------



## bent20

84-68 WSU is the final. Not much of a contest in the end.


----------



## BallyPie

On the good side.....we should get a tired UE team on Wed.....they played very hard today.....


----------



## treeman

game much closer than the final score indicated (i've noticed that with 4 or 5 WSU games) eville had about 4 possessions to cut it to a 2 or 3 point game late. the thing about wichita is that they make the big shot when they need it. If they win out from here, which is very likely they will be 33-0 entering the MVC championship game, i can think of a little team from Terre Haute that would love to make it 33-1 and deny them the longest win streak in MVC history.


----------



## BankShot

treeman said:


> game much closer than the final score indicated (i've noticed that with 4 or 5 WSU games) eville had about 4 possessions to cut it to a 2 or 3 point game late. the thing about wichita is that they make the big shot when they need it. If they win out from here, which is very likely they will be 33-0 entering the MVC championship game, i can think of a little team from Terre Haute that would love to make it 33-1 and deny them the longest win streak in MVC history.



UE's major gun going 5/17 sealed their fate...Shox' Baker had 26.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Need SIU and UNI to win tonight. Doesn't matter between Illinois State/Missouri State since we play both still.


----------



## KBASSER

Any idea if there is a viewing for Saturday game in the Indy or Louisville area


----------



## ISUCC

pretty good games on espn3, UNI @ Drake about to tipp off on Fox


----------



## Jason Svoboda

KBASSER said:


> Any idea if there is a viewing for Saturday game in the Indy or Louisville area


There is one in the Indianapolis area at the Stacked Pickle in Carmel. That place is ran by our very own LoyalAlum (Jeff). 

I was going to go but I forgot I have to be at Indiana State this weekend as Tanner interviews for the Networks Scholarship.


----------



## ISUCC

SIU will beat Bradley

Drake is handling UNI pretty easily at the end of the 1st half


----------



## Bluethunder

Missouri State and Illinois State coming down to the wire in Normal.  All tied up at 58 with 2:55 to play.

Richard Carter carrying Drake to victory.  He is fun to watch when he gets hot.


----------



## ISUCC

and then MSU forgets to score, ILS gonna win this game


----------



## ISUCC

MSU and SIU both win, 

back to the Drake - UNI game


----------



## Bluethunder

Ill St., you mean.


----------



## Bluethunder

Drake all over Northern Iowa, up by twenty with 13 min. to play


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> Ill St., you mean.



yeah, ILS and SIU won, messed that one up. 

Drake is HAMMERING UNI


----------



## ISUCC

boy, Drake is pulling an el-collapso in Des Moines, lead down to 6 now


----------



## Bluethunder

Yea, bulldogs have gone ice cold AND turning it over at will.

If UNI comes back to win this it will be brutal for Drake fans and may wrap up the ten seed for them.


----------



## ISUCC

62-60 Drake, 1:03, DU ball, I can't remember the last time Drake scored??

edit, Drake last scored at 7:46 for an 18 point lead, boy are they folding.

Drake has to score here....and they use their last timeout, ugh

we'll see if they can hit FT's here. 

hits first
hits 2nd, DU by 4

UNI uses their last TO


----------



## Bluethunder

I am pulling for Drake only because this collapse on their part has been brutal to watch and as tough as Drake's season has been, would just hate to see them blow this.

16-0 run by UNI, over 6 minutes since Drake has scored.


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> I am pulling for Drake only because this collapse on their part has been brutal to watch and as tough as Drake's season has been, would just hate to see them blow this.
> 
> 16-0 run by UNI, over 6 minutes since Drake has scored.



I agree, I would like to see Drake win, I think there is a SMALL shot they avoid Thursday, but they're more than likely playing then. They had a pretty good preseason, then haven't done well in MVC play


----------



## ISUCC

2 point game, Drake to shoot FT's again

clanked first
hit 2nd, 3 point game


----------



## ISUCC

1 point game, UNI fouls, back to the FT line

oh god, missed 1st

hit 2nd, 2 point game


----------



## ISUCC

UNI misses a LAYUP to tie, good god! WTF????

Drake hits 1st FT, and 2nd, 4 point game


----------



## Bluethunder

How did that not go down for UNI?


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> How did that not go down for UNI?



he had a clear path for an easy layup and BLEW IT, not to pick on Gant, but that shot reminded me of some of his missed layups


----------



## ISUCC

whew, Drake wins 70-67


----------



## Bluethunder

And the logjam in the middle of the standings continues......


----------



## ISUCC

after the Drake win, SEVEN of the 10 teams in the MVC are under .500 in MVC play this year, unreal. WSU, us, and ILS at 8-7 are the only 3 at or above .500 in league play


----------



## ISUCC

Bluethunder said:


> And the logjam in the middle of the standings continues......



I think the 7-10 teams are set, Bradley, Drake, UE and Loyola. I'm ok with that for our first game in St. Louis. The 4 private schools all get to play on Thursday


----------



## BallyPie

Geez.....looks like we could possibly open up with UE yet again in St Louis.....


----------



## Westbadenboy

For the non-math majors in the crowd ..............if you have a team like WSU that is undefeated and another team that has an outstanding record (ISU) you are almost assured of logjam of teams in the middle of the conference that will hover around .500 or slightly below.  
That's the simple math of it  -- if the top two teams have only 3 losses between them, then the rest of the league is going to have a bunch of losses.  While I agree the MVC is down this year, the numbers are really more a reflection of the dominance of WSU and the quality of the ISU squad so far.
(Kinda hope some on the NCAA Selection Committee have math degrees)


----------



## KBASSER

Jason Svoboda said:


> There is one in the Indianapolis area at the Stacked Pickle in Carmel. That place is ran by our very own LoyalAlum (Jeff).
> 
> I was going to go but I forgot I have to be at Indiana State this weekend as Tanner interviews for the Networks Scholarship.



Thanks Boda-  Thinking about going up to Indy Saturday for the boat & sport show.  Could also catch the game that way.  GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> after the Drake win, SEVEN of the 10 teams in the MVC are under .500 in MVC play this year, unreal. WSU, us, and ILS at 8-7 are the only 3 at or above .500 in league play



When you have two teams dominating the conference and there aren't one or two teams that everyone can beat, you get that.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Exactly Bent20 -- throw out WSU & ISU and you may have the best balanced MVC in decades !


----------



## bent20

Westbadenboy said:


> Exactly Bent20 -- throw out WSU & ISU and you may have the best balanced MVC in decades !



Except for 2012 when one game separated us from a potential 3rd place finish. Instead we were 8th. That year everyone outside 1st and 2nd was an even .500 or below. Really not all that unusual. Just more attention to it this year because everyone keeps talking about the Valley being down.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Missouri_Valley_Conference_Men's_Basketball_Tournament


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This will do it:


----------



## ISUCC

WSU killing Loyola, Syracuse loses, Shox to #1 hopefully!


----------



## Bally #50

ISUCC said:


> WSU killing Loyola, Syracuse loses, Shox to #1 hopefully!


I was just getting ready to post that the Cuse lost. My sister is a SU grad and she just texted me they lost. WSU #1 for sure, imo. Very similar to ISU in 1979 at this point.


----------



## ISUCC

Bally #47 said:


> I was just getting ready to post that the Cuse lost. My sister is a SU grad and she just texted me they lost. WSU #1 for sure, imo. Very similar to ISU in 1979 at this point.



Florida will probably go to #1, if Syracuse had lost to Duke at Duke I'd keep them ahead of WSU, but they lost at HOME to a BAD BAD BC team that has FIVE wins vs. D-I teams all season. They deserve to PLUMMET, and besides, Syracuse has been VERY lucky lately with 2 close wins, they were living on the edge. Not playing well. If they lose at Duke they may fall off the 1 seed line


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISUCC said:


> Florida will probably go to #1, if Syracuse had lost to Duke at Duke I'd keep them ahead of WSU, but they lost at HOME to a BAD BAD BC team that has FIVE wins vs. D-I teams all season. They deserve to PLUMMET, and besides, Syracuse has been VERY lucky lately with 2 close wins, they were living on the edge. Not playing well. If they lose at Duke they may fall off the 1 seed line



Next week's poll:

1.  Florida
2.  Syracuse
3.  Wichita State

Because after all, the Shockers don't play anyone... :bash:


----------



## bent20

Does it help our RPI much for WSU to go from 3 to 1? We didn't beat them, so I don't know.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Does it help our RPI much for WSU to go from 3 to 1? We didn't beat them, so I don't know.



Every bit helps. Opponents record is 1/3 of the equation.


----------



## sycamore72

Didn't hurt our rpi that St. Louis U won in overtime to a very average or below average George Mason team last night.  A loss there would impact SLU very negatively.


----------



## Bluethunder

Evansville defeats Drake at home 61-48.

Missouri State defeats Loyola 72-56 in Springfield.

Shockers up by 11 at Bradley


----------



## Bluethunder

Pretty sure Loyola just officially wrapped up the ten seed in St. Louis.  They finish on Saturday against Eville, but even if they win, they tie with identical league records and split for the year, but Loyola loses to everyone in non-con SOS.


----------



## dino

8-10 seeds are locked in. Order to be determined.


----------



## TreeTop

Found a site with MVC Historical standings...pretty interesting to look over the standings of the past 35 years, it includes RPIs too.  Only bad thing is that it ends at the 79-80 season, so no Bird years.

http://www.bbstate.com/conferences/VALLEY/standingshist


----------



## BallyPie

Quabachi said:


> Found a site with MVC Historical standings...pretty interesting to look over the standings of the past 35 years, it includes RPIs too.  Only bad thing is that it ends at the 79-80 season, so no Bird years.
> 
> http://www.bbstate.com/conferences/VALLEY/standingshist




Oh my....that brings back some depressing memories.........I was a student at ISU for arguably the worst 4 year stretch  of ISU Basketball ever......1986-1990.......we finished last in the MVC every year......in 88-89, we never won a conference game..... only won 3 games all year.....but we were still good enough to beat Butler in the non-conference....LOL...


----------



## Bluethunder

BallyPie said:


> Oh my....that brings back some depressing memories.........I was a student at ISU for arguably the worst 4 year stretch  of ISU Basketball ever......1986-1990.......we finished last in the MVC every year......in 88-89, we never won a conference game..... only won 3 games all year.....but we were still good enough to beat Butler in the non-conference....LOL...



Ahh, just checked my senior year 1998-1999, love remembering Arch Madness that year when we played SMS and (if my memory serves me correctly) were up by three with about a second left, they throw it in from halfcourt and win in overtime by one.  Don't remember who the SMS player was that made it, but I still owe him a kick in the nuts for it.


----------



## BallyPie

Bluethunder said:


> Ahh, just checked my senior year 1998-1999, love remembering Arch Madness that year when we played SMS and (if my memory serves me correctly) were up by three with about a second left, they throw it in from halfcourt and win in overtime by one.  Don't remember who the SMS player was that made it, but I still owe him a kick in the nuts for it.



I was at that game too......Chad Adkins if I remember right, had a great game.....it was definitely a game we should have won.....


----------



## TreeTop

What are your thoughts about Wichita State going undefeated?

I'm all for WSU going deep into the NCAA tourney, but selfishly I'll be rooting for MSU today.  I like that ISU is the last team to go undefeated in the Valley and I want it to stay that way.


----------



## meistro

Quabachi said:


> Found a site with MVC Historical standings...pretty interesting to look over the standings of the past 35 years, it includes RPIs too.  Only bad thing is that it ends at the 79-80 season, so no Bird years.
> 
> http://www.bbstate.com/conferences/VALLEY/standingshist



Ouch! some ugly years in there.


----------

